# The more known people on this thread.



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Who are your favorite people on this forum?

For me I cant have just one, Zrcalo, Shenzebo, Jellyhurwit, Ratte, Tycho and Szopaw.


----------



## Mari (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know anyone.... ;___;


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

I like pretty much everyone. But I seem to be talking more with Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs and Jashwa than anyone else. And Harley. They're all great.


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn knew i forgot someone. D= I love harley. =3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

hmm, zrcalo, ratte, shenzebo, vivalaph!va, exunod, alex...but really i love all of you :3


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know any of you people. Hurry up and do something impressive.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 3, 2010)

Definately that guy named JesusFish. But hey, I could be wrong. But he seems to be a pretty cool guy...




oh wait


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I don't know any of you people. Hurry up and do something impressive.


 
Them speaking is impressive enough, now grovel :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Who are your favorite people on this forum?
> 
> For me I cant have just one, Zrcalo, Shenzebo, Jellyhurwit, Ratte, Tycho and Szopaw.





HarleyParanoia said:


> hmm, zrcalo, ratte, shenzebo, vivalaph!va, exunod, alex...but really i love all of you :3


Oh man you guys are so great ;~;

I like Harley, szopaw, zrcalo, Tycho, Ratte, Exunod, Skittle, Jalieya (know her irl), annnddd Sakket.

Edit: If I leave out rigor will he get mad


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks shenzebo I try =3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Thanks shenzebo I try =3


Hey I forgot your name, I'm sorry. There's a lot of cool newbs lately!

Edit: Waittttt you're not all that new D:


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

It's all right i know you love me deep down. And yeah i've been here a little while.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> It's all right i know you love me deep down. And yeah i've been here a little while.


I've been here for a few months.
Not sure if I'm still new or not.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 3, 2010)

I like that LizardKing guy.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

I like that jashwa. He's cool, and i love the avi.

And Marietta <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I like that jashwa.  was that his name?
> 
> And Marietta <3 <3 <3


Yup. Jashwa is his name.

Cannonfodder. I forgot about CannonFodder. 
And TrpDwarf.
And Zeke.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

Paxil, Shenzebo, Newf



And apparently I'm the resident asshole   :V


Rsyk said:


> Cannonfodder. I forgot about CannonFodder.


Yay! Someone likes me!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

I like too many people to list without fear of forgetting someone.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

UGH HOW DID I FORGET PAXIL AND TRP


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Awwwwww don't feel to bad I love you CannonFodder.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> UGH HOW DID I FORGET PAXIL AND TRP


Shenzi is making my point.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Shenzi is making my point.


Yeah really, there's too many to list.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> UGH HOW DID I FORGET PAXIL AND TRP


How dare you forget them!  :V


leon said:


> Awwwwww don't feel to bad I love you CannonFodder* in bed*


fix'd, sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How dare you forget them! :V
> 
> fix'd, sorry couldn't resist


 
oooohhh i'm glad you couldent ;]


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 3, 2010)

Me.  Durrhurr.

In seriousness, Ratte, LizardKing, -personicannotnamehere-.

A few others maybe.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

yea, really shenzi, there's too many to list :v i forgot so many...there's really no one on the forums i dislike.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yea, really shenzi, there's too many to list :v i forgot so many...there's really no one on the forums i dislike.


Yeah, seriously. Even Cyberfox makes me :3c


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> there's really no one on the forums i dislike.


Bullshit. There has to be someone you don't like.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 3, 2010)

I love all of you.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> I love all of you.


Awww~~


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

I kind of feel sad that no one has said anything about The Drunken Ace. I love you TDA.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

'sup Attaman


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 3, 2010)

Everybody except the Canadians are cool. Other than that one Otter-mod who is a part of the Otter-Occupied-Government conspiracy.

EDIT: Irreverent.


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

And that JesusFish guy hes pretty kewl.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 3, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Everybody except the Canadians are cool.


): Actually you kind of have a a point.


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2010)

Nocturne and Takun are pretty cool

But Ty is the coolest


----------



## Ratte (Feb 3, 2010)

catte, harley, shenzebo, azurephoenix, nocturne, jashwa, addens, and fox glove :3c


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Jashwa's avatar, so that's always good. And I *think* it's Surgat I like too, and Glaice of course. Shred uhh sore us is growing on me. 

Probably some other assholes I can't think of. I usually go by avatar, not by name.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> I kind of feel sad that no one has said anything about The Drunken Ace. I love you TDA.


There was a reason no one said anything.

Also, mentioning someone because of feeling bad and not because of liking them is wrong.  That's pitying, not liking them :V


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 3, 2010)

Depending on how loose you want to make 'favorite' I can come up with about one to three names.


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

All mentioned above. Quayza and Teto are great too. Pretty much everyone on the forums I like, with the exception of trolls.

Edit: Lobar is awesome too! Ican't believe I forgot him and he's in my sig


----------



## Ratte (Feb 3, 2010)

holy asstacos i forgot tycho D:


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I still like him either way call it pitying if you will.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> holy asstacos i forgot tycho D:


asstacos: new way of ass to mouth.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 3, 2010)

How many of you people have actually met at one of these furcons or whatever?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> asstacos: new way of ass to mouth.


Trying too hard.



Sauvignon said:


> How many of you people have actually met at one of these furcons or whatever?


I've only met two furries irl.  One doens't go on the forums and Qoph.  Hopefully meet some of the people from the forums at AC this year.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> asstacos: new way of ass to mouth.



i like this guy too

he is silly and tastes good when caught by asians


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Trying too hard.


Sorry


Sauvignon said:


> How many of you people have actually met at one of these furcons or whatever?


I haven't, probably will meet JesusFish at FurryFiesta though.


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i like this guy too
> 
> he is silly and tastes good when caught by asians



He's also a good source of top hats :3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i like this guy too
> 
> he is silly and tastes good when his ass is in my mouth


 
*fix'd


----------



## Ratte (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I've only met two furries irl.  One doens't go on the forums and Qoph.  Hopefully meet some of the people from the forums at AC this year.



i want to go to a con ;^;


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i want to go to a con ;^;


Me too.


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i want to go to a con ;^;



Over 10k posts and no cons yet? o_o

I want to go to a con also. There's Califur like 10 mins from my house... Hmmm...


----------



## Ratte (Feb 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Over 10k posts and no cons yet? o_o
> 
> I want to go to a con also. There's Califur like 10 mins from my house... Hmmm...



i'm not old enough to go anywhere and i have nobody that can take me
i'm also flat fucking broke


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i'm not old enough to go anywhere and i have nobody that can take me
> i'm also flat fucking broke



Same story here. Being in high school ftl.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i like this guy too
> 
> he is silly and tastes good when caught by asians


I'm probably the only person here that shit posts more than you.  :3
Asians only?  I like them all!


Bando37 said:


> He's also a good source of top hats :3


and monocles


JesusFish said:


> *fix'd


How would I even do that?  A back flip into my own anus?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Asians only?  I like them all!



you didn't get it :c


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i'm not old enough to go anywhere and i have nobody that can take me
> i'm also flat fucking broke


The trifecta.


CannonFodder said:


> I'm probably the only person here that shit posts more than you.  :3


Bitches don't know about Phedobear.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Bullshit. There has to be someone you don't like.



really. there's no one on here that really bothers me. like, no one that i can't turn around and get along with. i have nothing against any of you. really. c:


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> you didn't get it :c


Sorry I'm getting really tired, I can't brain today and I should be working on my painting right now.
*edit*
....HA! HA!


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

Azure I love you man.  Also that weeaboo Aden


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Jumpacliff2. He's totally badass and all that shit. I just felt like I should give him recognition. Also Jimmycrackers was cool, too. Kind of douche, but still.



Rsyk said:


> I like pretty much everyone. But I seem to be talking more with Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs and Jashwa than anyone else. And Harley. They're all great.


 
Recognition!!!!!!!!! finally...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

I dislike pretty much everyone but Jaga


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I dislike pretty much everyone but Jaga


Who's Jaga?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Who's Jaga?



she's a new user to the forums but I talk to her a lot on the mainsite but why is it you wish to know? :|


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I dislike pretty much everyone but Jaga



I don't like you, either.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 4, 2010)

I've had a few interesting conversations with people here. Azurephoenix is fun to talk with about things like cooking and such, and Takumi is a pretty cool dude. Shenzebo is just adorable, though, and her flip-floppy new character threads always make me smile XD And Zeke Shadowfyre knows a lot about dogs, which I think is awesome, and I love his cattle dog X3 And Zrcalo is pretty creepy a lot of the time (You know, all the talk about dead things), but otherwise her posts are very interesting to read =3


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I don't like you, either.



And why would I care? :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2010)

That's who I forgot Zrcalo, I like her.
*edit*
Wait lemme rephrase that...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 4, 2010)

Nargle is pretty swell, she knows a shitload about dogs and likes corgis, which is like a ++++


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 4, 2010)

I dunno... Grimfang, Takun, Easog, LK, nocturne, Francis... basically, all the holegans. Except Ratte. Man I hate Ratte.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 4, 2010)

everyone who has posted so far


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> everyone who has posted so far


Do you liek mudkips?


----------



## Glitch (Feb 4, 2010)

Well...
I'd have to say that CannonFodder is pretty amazing.

He's my role model.  <3

And Zrcalo.


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I've had a few interesting conversations with people here. Azurephoenix is fun to talk with about things like cooking and such, and Takumi is a pretty cool dude. Shenzebo is just adorable, though, and her flip-floppy new character threads always make me smile XD And Zeke Shadowfyre knows a lot about dogs, which I think is awesome, and I love his cattle dog X3 And Zrcalo is pretty creepy a lot of the time (You know, all the talk about dead things), but otherwise her posts are very interesting to read =3




Are you ever on MSN anymore or does being a doggy mommy take up all your time. D:



Xaerun said:


> I dunno... Grimfang, Takun, Easog, LK, nocturne, Francis... basically, all the holegans. Except Ratte. Man I hate Ratte.



Xaerun.  :3 :3 :3


----------



## Matt (Feb 4, 2010)

The only people I frequently see on this forum are the douchebags that shitpost something completely useless and irrelevant on every thread they see simply for a higher post count. I don't like anybody on these forums because I don't know anybody. I never had a conversation with anyone because my relevant posts usually get shoved under the carpet. That's okay, though.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

Never chatted with most of these people, but:

Trpdwarf: For her intellect. Seriously, her insight into things intrigues and astounds me.

Zeke: Good ole fashioned sarcasm, with his own bit of insight.

Fox Glove: Sweetheart, cute, funny, awesome all around.

HarleyParanoia: Super nice, funny, great RP'r.

Ratte: Sweet gal, funny to.

quayza: We seem to click. Someone who I would like to hang with.

Plus many others I haven't mentioned.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> she's a new user to the forums but I talk to her a lot on the mainsite but why is it you wish to know? :|


Because you hate everyone but her. I have no interest in your love life. 


Xaerun said:


> I dunno... Grimfang, Takun, Easog, LK, nocturne, Francis... basically, all the holegans. Except Ratte. Man I hate Ratte.


Sadcat is sad :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2010)

Matt said:


> The only people I frequently see on this forum are the douchebags that shitpost something completely useless and irrelevant on every thread they see simply for a higher post count.


*raises hand*


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

Matt said:


> The only people I frequently see on this forum are the douchebags that shitpost something completely useless and irrelevant on every thread they see simply for a higher post count. I don't like anybody on these forums because I don't know anybody. I never had a conversation with anyone because my relevant posts usually get shoved under the carpet. That's okay, though.


Don't assume that people shitpost for a higher post count.  It's usually for fun.


----------



## Matt (Feb 4, 2010)

I could mean a different person entirely. If you shitpost for fun, I could consider you in a different group than one who shitposts for post count. So don't assume I group all shitposters together.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because you hate everyone but her. I have no interest in your love life.



Lmao man you guys are so fucking easy to fool, you should know not to take 90% of my posts serious, everyone here is cool though I like to pretend like I hate everyone guts cause being nice is no fun :[

actually you'd be one of those I like on my list but I'm too lazy to type it out right now xD


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2010)

I love me some me.

Though Walking Dude, Exunod, Nylak, outward, and Rigor are pretty cool guys, from what I've seen.

I mean I hate everyone.

Fuck.


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

Matt said:


> I could mean a different person entirely. If you shitpost for fun, I could consider you in a different group than one who shitposts for post count. So don't assume I group all shitposters together.




Oh boy can we write a shitposting algorithm to sort posters into one of two sets?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I love me some me.
> 
> Though Walking Dude, Exunod, Nylak, outward, and Rigor are pretty cool guys, from what I've seen.
> 
> ...



Your doing it wrong, say it like you mean it :V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Lmao man you guys are so fucking easy to fool, you should know not to take 90% of my posts serious, everyone here is cool though I like to pretend like I hate everyone guts cause being nice is no fun :[
> 
> actually you'd be one of those I like on my list but I'm too lazy to type it out right now xD


I never assumed that you actually hated everyone.  You just specifically mentioned Jaga so I felt the need to ask who it was.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because you hate everyone but her. I have no interest in your love life.
> 
> Sadcat is sad :c



Aw crap... you too, Jash! =3 <3


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Aw crap... you too, Jash! =3 <3


I don't want your pity hearts ;;


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I never assumed that you actually hated everyone.  You just specifically mentioned Jaga so I felt the need to ask who it was.



damn really? anyhow Jaga's is one of the first furs I've met on the mainsite and she's a really good friend of mine n.n

Alright maybe I have been taking the assholing business a bit much lately but I've just been bored and I do have a tendency to take my anger out on some of the FAF members, its pretty good at releasing stress XD


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Your doing it wrong, say it like you mean it :V



I can't, I'm just too conflicted with my emotions.  D:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2010)

I LIKE YOU, JASHWA.

AND EXUNOD

I totally forgot.  ;.-.;


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 4, 2010)

the one's that don't make posts that scream "I'm a loser!"


----------



## Azure (Feb 4, 2010)

leon said:


> I kind of feel sad that no one has said anything about The Drunken Ace. I love you TDA.


Nobody likes him. Don't be a suck up.



Xipoid said:


> Depending on how loose you want to make 'favorite' I can come up with about one to three names.


You're in the top 5 :3



Takumi_L said:


> Azure I love you man.  Also that weeaboo Aden


Aden is not a weaboo.  One can possess samurai swords and not be one >.>








































































Yeah, he is a weaboo. Also, shoutouts to my homies on the channel. And Nargle, because she's the best ever. And jellyhurwit, because even vegans need friends.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 4, 2010)

I think all of the people mentioned so far have some things going for them. No clear cut choice, though, so many options. 

It could also be because no one on these forums rub me the wrong way, so it is easy to like everyone. 

_*skirts the issue _


----------



## Qoph (Feb 4, 2010)

Mods are not allowed to like anybody on the forum.  It might interfere with our will to ban.

When I became a mod, my ability to feel emotional attachment was destroyed via lobotomy.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 4, 2010)

... ;_;


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> ... ;_;




<3


----------



## Isen (Feb 4, 2010)

Only a few people here actually annoy me.  I like almost everyone at  least a little.  I don't do much real interacting here, though.

A few active posters that I find particularly interesting:
jellyhurwit
Load_Blown
David M. Awesome
DarkNoctus
Ratte
Shindo
Whitenoise

Too tired to think of any more right now.


----------



## Azure (Feb 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> ... ;_;


I feel bad now . You're one of the only people who can cook in this horrible place. And you're not a political ass hat.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Mods are not allowed to like anybody on the forum.  It might interfere with our will to ban.
> 
> When I became a mod, my ability to feel emotional attachment was destroyed via lobotomy.



Holy shit...its a talking chicken @.@

I wonder since he is a mod if he'd taste better than just an ordinary chicken? =o


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 4, 2010)

Hells yeah, I'm a ninja flyin' under the radar.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 4, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> <3





AzurePhoenix said:


> I feel bad now . You're one of the only people who can cook in this horrible place. And you're not a political ass hat.



:3c

You're one of my favorites too Azure.  Other cool people include: Jashwa, Exunod, LotsOfNothing, David M Awesome, Whitenoise, Rigor, Shenzi, Nargle, Ratte, Grimfang, Xaerun, Harebelle, Mojotech, Lastdirewolf, Rsyk, Telnac, jellyhurwit, Tyco, Term the Schmuck and Load_Blown.  And I still <3 everyone not in that list too, except for a select few that know damn well I don't and why.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

Cyberfox. Definitely Cyberfox.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitt3n mostly, the rest of you are chill Corto was a fav he is not around fox glove makes me chuckle at times and furygan is a good chap.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 4, 2010)

Jashwa. I like his name, his overall cuteness, and his avatar.
Rigor. Cool, and I shouldn't have put her off with that odd feud thing awhile back.
AlexInsane. Fucking crazy, I love him.
Azure. Love to read his responses. Plus he's got a military career, and I respect that.
Rysk, JesusFish, Grimfang -- fun to have conversations with, plus, JesusFish has some unique perspectives on school backpacks.
szopaw. One of my favorites. Hands down. You know, he comes in Chocolate flavoring, right?

Others are: jelly, term, ADF ... and Newf.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 4, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You're in the top 5 :3



I was hoping I would remain unmentioned through this entire thread, but coming from you this is a victory.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Ehh I like all you guys even you jashwa. even though I want to beat you guys in the head with a bag of sloths sometimes though I have to say my favorite person hear has to be Randy...no fox glove nah drunkin ace ...no gah I give up I like all you goons


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ...no gah I give up I like all you goons



but how...


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 4, 2010)

That's it, I'm taking my skipping rope and going home......


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but how...


You all have your moments of epic so I can't hate you guys oh but I have to say Irreverent and Rattle are the best mods...In my opinion at least...Please don't smash me with the ban hammer it hurts us!


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> That's it, I'm taking my skipping rope and going home......



Skipping rope? Irre, you're so last century, I don't like you anymore :V


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Skipping rope? Irre, you're so last century, I don't like you anymore :V



That's it, I'm taking my Wiimote and nunchuk controller home.....


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Everyone that has a working brain that works.
What means - no trolls, no newfags and no fullfags.
Some full blown people are very okay.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2010)

There's way to much dick sucking going on in here...

For the record, I hate all of you.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> That's it, I'm taking my Wiimote and nunchuk controller home.....



I kid, skipping ropes look like giant garrottas, you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Ricky said:


> There's way to much dick sucking going on in here...
> 
> For the record, I hate all of you.


All your base.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=5685HarleyParanoia, CannonFodder, Jashwa, Icen, VivaLaPh!va, the guy with the cheeze head avatar, and Heckler & Koch are the first that come to mind.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Nobody likes me.
All their base.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Shenz, obviously.
Slightly less obviously, I'm quite partial to Runefox and Lobar, though not so much for their forum activity.

There's also Azure, Corto, David, and Rilvor (back when he was still around and posting stuff).

Mayfurr needs to post more.

I still haven't figured out who Term's avatar is, but he's rather handsome.

Trp and I were Lydia and Beetlejuice in the one thread for all of five minutes, but I think I'm the only one who remembers that.

...Jashwa and Roose are cool sometimes, idk.

And Xiggy very nicely didn't tell everyone I was technically a guy back when I was in my "fuck you I'm a girl :V" act so I guess he counts too. [sub]Although, I liked him better _before_ he was popular :V[/sub]

Oh, and for those who missed it, Ramsay pwned someone today. That was fuckin' nifty.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah, he is a weaboo.



:c


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't stand any of you and wish you would all die in a fire... GOSH

>..>

Honestly.. Skittle, Nocturne and Shenzi deserve props here.. 

while Rigor and Ratte follow close behind.


----------



## Gight (Feb 4, 2010)

_Obviously_ Jashwa loves me if he has me in his sig.

I love... Shenzi, Ratte, Newf, 2 Tailed Taymon, and myself.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I can't stand any of you and wish you would all die in a fire... GOSH
> 
> >..>
> 
> ...


I'm a bit curious as to what your criteria here are :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Ha haha mission accomplished no one likes me :3 good I wouldn't want that I would feel strange :/


----------



## Gight (Feb 4, 2010)

And Rigor.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> And Rigor.


every one loves rigor even god and he hates everyone :/


----------



## Gight (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> every one loves rigor even god and he hates everyone :/



I added him because he would kill me if I didn't.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> every one loves rigor even god and he hates  everyone :/


I don't get it either. 95% of my time here was spent trolling \/



Gight said:


> I added him because he would kill me if I didn't.


I don't expect people to lie about liking me. Honestly, it pisses me off ._.;
However, I would greatly prefer if you referred to me using the female pronouns >:V


----------



## Gight (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I would greatly prefer if you referred to me using the female pronouns >:V



Fine. I take you off my list.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> I added him because he would kill me if I didn't.



Do you realize how annoying it is to be referred to as a gender you aren't are? Have you ever been ma'amed on the phone?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> Fine. I take you off my list.


Thank you. Insincere flattery is the worst.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Do you realize how annoying it is to be referred to as a gender you aren't are? Have you ever been ma'amed on the phone?



lolo


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I don't get it either. 95% of my time here was spent trolling \/
> 
> 
> I don't expect people to lie about liking me. Honestly, it pisses me off ._.;
> However, I would greatly prefer if you referred to me using the female pronouns >:V


I liked you even when you were your old bitchy self but now I like you even more but I'm not sure why :?


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Do you realize how annoying it is to be referred to as a gender you aren't are? Have you ever been ma'amed on the phone?





Aurali said:


> Do you realize how annoying it is to be referred to as a gender you aren't are?





Aurali said:


> a gender you aren't are





Aurali said:


> aren't are



My brain is full of fuck


----------



## Gight (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Do you realize how annoying it is to be referred to as a gender you aren't are? Have you ever been ma'amed on the phone?



No, but in reality I thought She was a guy. I'm Sorry.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> My brain is full of fuck


I am quite sorry my southern Dialect confuzzles ya'll. :/



Ratte said:


> lolo


laugh out loud oranges!



Gight said:


> No, but in reality I thought She was a guy. I'm Sorry.



She is. :/ physically.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> No, but in reality I thought She was a guy. I'm Sorry.


I'm going on instincts now If you don't have a gender on your profile i give you one and if i give you a vagina I'll flirt with you so yeah just how I am :/


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> a gender *you aren't are*?





edit: oops lol someone already posted this

oh well, it still made me laugh XD


----------



## Gight (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I'm going on instincts now If you don't have a gender on your profile i give you one and if i give you a vagina I'll flirt with you so yeah just how I am :/



What?
Your post lacks sense.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm crying a little on the inside.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah well, screw you guys, too.

:/


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I can't stand any of you and wish you would all die in a fire... GOSH
> 
> >..>
> 
> ...



Ouch.  Thanks.



Aurali said:


> Do you realize how annoying it is to be referred to as a gender you aren't are? Have you ever been ma'amed on the phone?



Yeah.  My father at the drive-thru.  XD


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> What?
> Your post lacks sense.



If a user on FAF doesn't have a gender up I look at there avi way they act and talk ect and dub them with a gender and if I think that person is a female I usually flirt with them. That make sense?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I liked you even when you were your old bitchy self but now I like you even more but I'm not sure why :?


Because now I'm all cutesy and cuddly and murrypurry? :V



Gight said:


> No, but in reality I thought She was a guy. I'm Sorry.


Are you talking about the physical reality or the psychological reality? :V



Aurali said:


> I am quite sorry my southern Dialect confuzzles ya'll. :/


_That's_ confusing? Wow, you guys better hope I don't break out the Pittsburghese. [sub]And we'd _all_ better pray I don't decide to start using Singlish...[/sub]



> She is. :/ physically.


Thank you.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe if I'm good at things then people will finally like me


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Maybe if I'm good at things then people will finally like me


The first thing you have to get good at is realising all metal sounds the same. 

Good luck, slugger.


----------



## Gight (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> If a user on FAF doesn't have a gender up I look at there avi way they act and talk ect and dub them with a gender and if I think that person is a female I usually flirt with them. That make sense?



Yes.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The first thing you have to get good at is realising all metal sounds the same.
> 
> Good luck, slugger.



Just so happens I like that sound

So now do people like me :3


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

Smells like people have been viciously applying their tongues to buttholes in this here thread :V

No point naming people, you know who you are, and I'm sure you don't need a thread to validate it. I'll only end up forgetting someone and indirectly insulting them (on the internet!11!).

I'm obliged to point out that all mods are fags though.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The first thing you have to get good at is realising all metal sounds the same.
> 
> Good luck, slugger.



Not true. Some goes WAH WAH DUMDUM WAH WAH, some goes BADA BUM BADABUM EEERAAAAUN, and some goes DUMDUMDUMDUMDUMDUMDUM.



LizardKing said:


> Smells like people have been viciously applying their tongues to buttholes in this here thread :V
> 
> No point naming people, you know who you are, and I'm sure you don't need a thread to validate it. I'll only end up forgetting someone and indirectly insulting them (on the internet!11!).
> 
> I'm obliged to point out that all mods are fags though.



Meh, this thread is already getting derailed.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Just so happens I like that sound
> 
> So now do people like me :3


The second thing you have to be good at is hating it. I'm sorry, but you've failed :<


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> Yes.


good


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The second thing you have to be good at is hating it. I'm sorry, but you've failed :<



Music > friends anyway

:C


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Music > friends anyway



O.O   

Kids these days.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Music > friends anyway
> 
> :C


Slavery to friends > Slavery with friends.
:V
Tapioca > Furry :V



Irreverent said:


> O.O
> 
> Kids these days.


You mean kids or immature furries.
No difference.
Almost identical.
Completly same.
Matching very good.
Sychronizing.
HAHAHAHA YEAH TAPIOCA MATSOUKE. Shi


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Music > friends anyway


Too bad you don't have either, isn't it, metalhead? :V



> :C


I laugh at your oversized frown. Hahahaha!


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> O.O
> 
> Kids these days.



What do you mean, it's not compyuta gaemz.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 4, 2010)

<.< >.> .....  :3 Likes everyone


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Too bad you don't have either, isn't it, metalhead? :V



I resent being identified as a "metalhead" :V

And according to this thread I don't have any frands so oh well


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> :3c
> 
> You're one of my favorites too Azure. Other cool people include: Jashwa, Exunod, LotsOfNothing, David M Awesome, Whitenoise, Rigor, Shenzi, Nargle, Ratte, Grimfang, Xaerun, Harebelle, Mojotech, Lastdirewolf, Rsyk, Telnac, jellyhurwit, Tyco, Term the Schmuck and Load_Blown. And I still <3 everyone not in that list too, except for a select few that know damn well I don't and why.


 
Hmmm... 



Ricky said:


> There's way to much dick sucking going on in here...
> 
> For the record, I hate all of you.


 
We love you too, man.



CynicalCirno said:


> All your base.


 
Are belong to us.

Meh. I like all of you, because you all make me laugh  . There might be some people that annoy me sometimes, but I don't base my likes/dislikes off of one or two encounters, and no one has done it repeatedly. For south syde fox, however, I will say this:



To everyone that I don't know, I hate you. Seriously. You all suck, because I don't know you. I'm not being judgemental or anything, just, seriously. *I*. *Hate*. *You*.



How was that? 


@Aden I love you too, man, but due to the nature of this thread, I'm not listing anyone  .


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Too bad you don't have either, isn't it, metalhead? :V
> 
> 
> I laugh at your oversized frown. Hahahaha!



Are you sure your not female?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> I resent being identified as a "metalhead" :V


Of course you do. It undermines your credibility as a UNEEK INDIAVISUAL, after all.



> And according to this thread I don't have any frands so oh well


And by your own admission you don't listen to music, so I guess it sucks to be you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> What do you mean, it's not compyuta gaemz.


!itss viddo geams tet sprise evrone - Gamer kiddo that is also a facebooger.
Practically like everyone, not hating someone paticullary.
If I hold hatard, it will stay in my life.
I do not deliver feelings through the internet.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Are you sure your not female?


Would you like photographic proof? ^_^;;


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> And by your own admission you don't listen to music, so I guess it sucks to be you.



I'm just an empty shell of a person I guess
I'm gonna go wander aimlessly somewhere


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Would you like photographic proof? ^_^;;


that can go both ways so...maybe :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Would you like pornographic proof? ^_^;;


fixed.
That what you meant.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm just an empty shell of a person I guess
> I'm gonna go wander aimlessly somewhere


I recommend the US-Mexico border.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I recommend the US-Mexico border.



Having a destination defeats the point of being aimless you silly


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> that can go both ways so...maybe :3


...I'll try to borrow a camera, but I warn you now, if I manage to, you're not gonna like what you see :V



CynicalCirno said:


> fixed.
> That what you meant.


Well, it's only pornography if it's intended to arouse. And he's straight, so I don't think that could be said.

Um. Let's drop this topic. It's starting to smell like an infraction.



Aden said:


> Having a destination defeats the point of being  aimless you silly


But I was recommending the border as a _place_  to wander, not a destination to wander _to.._.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know, I'm kinda new but I can already say that most of you just tend to blend together in my mind... Damn, that's freaky... lol



footfoe said:


> And Marietta <3 <3 <3



Huzzah!!

Hyenaworks and footfoe. Because they are awesome. End of Story.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...I'll try to borrow a camera, but I warn you now, if I manage to, you're not gonna like what you see :V
> 
> 
> Well, it's only pornography if it's intended to arouse. And he's straight, so I don't think that could be said.
> ...


Weakness, although I didn't understand half of the things.
UAHHH.
Seven colors of tapioca douga.



Marietta said:


> I don't know, I'm kinda new but I can already say that most of you just tend to blend together in my mind... Damn, that's freaky... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget me! I also liek you, as you posted in my rape thread.
Rape thread, hehe. WOOOOOOAH


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

i like turtles


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 4, 2010)

I suppose I'm somewhat known. As for my favorite users? That's my secret. I don't like to name-drop.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But I was recommending the border as a _place_  to wander, not a destination to wander _to.._.



You buy the plane tickets, I'll go wherever. Otherwise seems like a lot of effort to go through for aimless wandering, you know?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

> Don't forget me! I also liek you, as you posted in my rape thread.
> Rape thread, hehe. WOOOOOOAH


I did?

Sorry, I have the brain of a goldfish... I can't remember jack-shit after 10 seconds... unless it's memorable.
Short Term Memory Fail. D=


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I don't know, I'm kinda new but I can already say that most of you just tend to blend together in my mind... Damn, that's freaky... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hello there how are you today sweet heart. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> i liek turtles


fixed.
ZOMBIE KIDS LIEKS TURTLES.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I suppose I'm somewhat known. As for my favorite users? That's my secret. I don't like to name-drop.


 
*picks up a piece of paper* Hey, dwarf, you dropped something! It's-oh. Oh my...ummm...

*hides the paper* Nothing, sorry, it's not a name. Go back to what you were doing. I'll just mail this to harley, I'm sure he'll like it...


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Oh hello there how are you today sweet heart. :3


Uhhh... I feel like I'm stoned... even though I haven't taken anything.
XD

Oh, wait, Telnac! Yes, I remember him!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...I'll try to borrow a camera, but I warn you now, if I manage to, you're not gonna like what you see :V



umm never mind its not worth the risk. Things would become awkward >.<


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm never mind its not worth the risk. Things would become awkward >.<


 
More than they already are?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> You buy the plane tickets, I'll go wherever. Otherwise seems like a lot of effort to go through for aimless wandering, you know?


Well, you can do some aimed wandering on the way to get in shape.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *picks up a piece of paper* Hey, dwarf, you dropped something! It's-oh. Oh my...ummm...
> 
> *hides the paper* Nothing, sorry, it's not a name. Go back to what you were doing. I'll just mail this to harley, I'm sure he'll like it...



yiff



Marietta said:


> I did?
> 
> Sorry, I have the brain of a goldfish... I can't remember jack-shit after 10 seconds... unless it's memorable.
> Short Term Memory Fail. D=


Yes, very much. I once had the brain of no brain and I couldn't remember things. Then I forged a good brain and now I do.
You did post in the rape thread. I THINK, strokestrokemoe.



Marietta said:


> Uhhh... I feel like I'm stoned... even though I haven't taken anything.
> XD
> 
> Oh, wait, Telnac! Yes, I remember him!


Ein is trying to hook up you.
I won't stop him.
Although, MOE MOE TUN.
GIRLS GET LOOSE


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> yiff


 
Err...I suppose you could call it that...those positions are weird, though :/ .


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Uhhh... I feel like I'm stoned... even though I haven't taken anything.
> XD
> 
> Oh, wait, Telnac! Yes, I remember him!



Well that's unfortunate... I think? but anyway it's very nice to meet you miss 

 your a German Shepard? that's original! Woot originality!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Smells like people have been viciously applying their tongues to buttholes in this here thread :V
> 
> No point naming people, you know who you are, and I'm sure you don't need a thread to validate it. I'll only end up forgetting someone and indirectly insulting them (on the internet!11!).
> 
> I'm obliged to point out that all mods are fags though.



Oh baby~


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes, very much. I once had the brain of no brain and I couldn't remember things. Then I forged a good brain and now I do.
> You did post in the rape thread. I THINK, strokestrokemoe.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, wait, I remember now... I did reply there!
_Moemoemoemoemoemoemoemoe_

Hook up me?
I do not understand your hip young lingo, damn it!
*cries*



> Well that's unfortunate... I think? but anyway it's very nice to meet  you miss
> 
> your a German Shepard? that's original! Woot originality!


It is actually... Nice to meet you too.

Yes. And your sarcasm does not amuse me. Mari is not amused!
But hey, in order to have minorities... you must first have a majority, non?
Or rather in order to have originality, you need the common, ja?


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Oh, wait, I remember now... I did reply there!
> _Moemoemoemoemoemoemoemoe_
> 
> Hook up me?
> ...


 
There's no such thing as true originality.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

> There's no such thing as true originality.


I know, I learned that the hard way when I was still going to school... Bastards, they stole my fuckin' idea.
_...Bastards...

_Although, something are original... they are just few and far in between.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Oh, wait, I remember now... I did reply there!
> _Moemoemoemoemoemoemoemoe_
> 
> Hook up me?
> ...


Yes cry, I like sniffle of people crying.
Also, I have never met a german shepherd with a LUCKY STAR avatar.
The only shepherd I know is from call of duty .
HIP LINGO DING DONG CAIHONG!
Originality is fake.



Marietta said:


> I know, I learned that the hard way when I was still going to school... Bastards, they stole my fuckin' idea.
> _...Bastards...
> 
> _Although, something are original... they are just few and far in between.


You has a little S grammar mistook.
Although, originality happens only when you make a completly new object. Also, every human is originality to itself, nobody can copy it.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I know, I learned that the hard way when I was still going to school... Bastards, they stole my fuckin' idea.
> _...Bastards..._
> 
> Although, something are original... they are just few and far in between.


 
No, there really isn't anything that is truly original. Say an idea, and I'll tell you how it's not original. Just read my sig :/ .


----------



## Gight (Feb 4, 2010)

No one remembers me.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> No one remembers me.


 
I remember you. However, due to possible lawsuits I am refraining from mentioning anyone by name.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> No one remembers me.



you're the suicide guy


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Oh, wait, I remember now... I did reply there!
> _Moemoemoemoemoemoemoemoe_


What does that mean? 0.e;



> Hook up me?
> I do not understand your hip young lingo, damn it!
> *cries*


He meant "hook up with you".
As in, "get you to agree to meet him IRL and then engage in sexual  intercourse with you" :V



Gight said:


> No one remembers me.


Correction: Nobody _likes_ you.
To be fair, what can you expect? You've only been here since December,  and your most notable post AFAIK was your thread-o-wangst.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

> What does that mean? 0.e;
> 
> 
> He meant "hook up with you".
> As in, "get you to agree to meet him IRL and then engage in sexual   intercourse with you" :V


Moe is Moe.

Ahhhh... Too bad for him then because I'm Asexual~~



atrakaj said:


> No, there really isn't anything that is truly original. Say an idea, and I'll tell you how it's not original. Just read my sig :/ .


Deciding to use camels in the circus.
Telephones.
Telegrams.
Lie-detectors.
Pie.
The internet.
The computer.
Cassette tapes.
VHS.
Soda.

I can also make arguments for all of these.
Oh, I have read your sig. Your mere concept of such a thought is original in and of itself in my humble opinion.

Question though, what if an idea stems from something only ONE person has ever seen? Then whatever idea he has is his and his alone.
Of course, most things need inspiration though.



> Yes cry, I like sniffle of people crying.
> Also, I have never met a german shepherd with a LUCKY STAR avatar.
> The only shepherd I know is from call of duty :grin:.
> HIP LINGO DING DONG CAIHONG!
> Originality is fake.


Too bad, I was faking.
This one likes Lucky Star... 
Kay...
SHAMALAMA DING DONG!!
Fake is Fake. Original is Original.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Moe is Moe.
> 
> Ahhhh... Too bad for him then because I'm Asexual~~
> 
> ...


You are too bad :V.
Asexual is a state only to animals.
And you were faking, I thought I could get some girly tears :G



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What does that mean? 0.e;
> 
> 
> He meant "hook up with you".
> ...


Then you agree with me this is a proper treatment for a newcomer :V
VAT DAS DAT MEAN? Dat buscheiit.
Also, I have to go now for a few hours.
Goodbye Marrietta and Rigor.
Have good luck with the boys.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Moe is Moe.


Well, _that's_ good. If Larry was Moe, things would be _so_ much more confusing, you have no idea...



> Ahhhh... Too bad for him then because I'm Asexual~~


Are you male, too? :V



> Oh, I have read your sig. Your mere concept of such a thought is original in and of itself in my humble opinion.


Unfortunately, it isn't. His sig-quote is exactly the same kind of trite, self-justifying wankery hipsters and other pseudo-intellectuals have employed since time immemorial.



> Question though, what if an idea stems from something only ONE person has ever seen? Then whatever idea he has is his and his alone.


 This.



> SHAMALAMA DING DONG!!


GIVE PEACE A CHANCE!! 



> Fake is Fake. Original is Original.


Names are Names. Those are Not.


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

You guys leave Aden alone!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> You guys leave Aden alone!


HEY
YOU'RE LATE AGAIN
The thread is now about Ein trying to hook up with Marietta.

[sub]I'm only one guy, dammit ;~;[/sub]


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> HEY
> 
> I'm only one guy, dammit ;~;



How am I supposed to know D:

I am in fact a collection of people posting under one name.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, _that's_ good. If Larry was Moe, things would be _so_ much more confusing, you have no idea...
> 
> Are you male, too? :V
> 
> ...


No, not that Moe... This Moe.

Nope, I'm 100% Female.

Ah, right, and we all know they are self-fulling prophets.
Well, I know that at least. Word of God, I know it is.

I win.

FUCK NO! LET'S START A WAR! (A nuclear war... at the gay bar)

Really? Even if I name child _Princesssssssseeeeeiiiiiiiiaaaaa_.... Razzalefrazzleministrawberry?
Because, I would, just to prove a point...


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I am in fact a collection of people posting under one name.



And they're all hipster faggots

\ilutakun :3


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> And they're all hipster faggots
> 
> \ilutakun :3



âˆ‘:c


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> âˆ‘:c



Don't you steal my ears âˆ‘>:c


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Deciding to use camels in the circus. *Camels are exotic animals in America and Europe. Circuses try to get all exotic animals. Like the elephant.*
> Telephones. *Telegraph, yelling, using light to send morse code over distances.*
> Telegrams. *Using light to send morse code over distances.*
> Lie-detectors. *We have our own natural lie-detectors, they just wanted a more accurate one.*
> ...


 

Responded in bold.

Oh, hey, rigor answered the one about my sig for me. Thanks so much.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

Now question... where did all of your responses come from?
Where did nature get the idea?

Nature is original... thus, originality does exist.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> HEY
> YOU'RE LATE AGAIN
> The thread is now about Ein trying to hook up with Marietta.
> 
> [sub]I'm only one guy, dammit ;~;[/sub]


Everyone always wants to hook up with Marietta...
I'm too irresistible... This. It isn't a good thing.


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Don't you steal my ears âˆ‘>:c



D:<

/emoticons are kewl


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> D:<
> 
> /emoticons are kewl



Â°âˆ†Â°


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Â°âˆ†Â°


â‰ˆ:|


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Now question... where did all of your responses come from?
> Where did nature get the idea?
> 
> Nature is original... thus, originality does exist.
> ...


 
Nature aquired itself through evolution, of its inhabitants and of the planet/universe itself. My responses came from what your 'ideas' were based on. Evolution means taking what was and changing it slightly to what is. To become better adapted to the evironment.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, no, not that. I mean everything you listed as a response... where did those things come from?
Like, for example... How did one think up the idea for bread by looking at wheat?

Now... where did the single cell organism come up with how to evolve?

Everything has to start somewhere. That's my point. The starting point is original.


----------



## Viva (Feb 4, 2010)

Harley, Ratte, 2-Tailed Taymon, Azure, Walkin, JackalFox, Gight, Jashwa, Outward and pretty much everyone else. I can't really think of a single person I don't like...:/


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Oh, no, not that. I mean everything you listed as a response... where did those things come from?
> 
> Now... where did the single cell organism come up with how to evolve?
> 
> Everything has to start somewhere. That's my point. The starting point is original.


 
Yes, but life isn't a line, it's an interwoven web that is connected by a circle. A circle has no beginning, no end, yet it has to have started somewhere, right? Hence the paradox.

My responses are answers that I've learned before, so I knew them w/out having to google it.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

A circle always begins somewhere, but after it begins - then it's never ending.
Unless you stop it of course.
Webs start somewhere too.
Anything and everything has a basic beginning. However, just because it begins, does not mean it will end.
Though, pretty much, all things have a beginning and end. However, the end of one is the beginning of another, very much like evolution.
This does not mean, however, that something must end for one to begin.

Heh? Okay, big deal. If that's the case then how does one think of bread by looking at wheat?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

*runs in*

Transistors!

*runs out*


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> A circle always begins somewhere, but after it begins - then it's never ending.
> Unless you stop it of course.
> Webs start somewhere too.
> Anything and everything has a basic beginning. However, just because it begins, does not mean it will end.
> ...


 
They didn't. They saw wheat, and had some basic dishes with it. They decided to grind it up until it was powder so that it would last the winter. They started with porridge...flatcakes...then bread.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They decided to grind it up until it was powder so that it would last the winter.



Hey what a good idea...


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Hey what a good idea...


 
Hmmm...I wonder what lizard porridge would taste like...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Now question... where did all of your responses come from?
> Where did nature get the idea?
> 
> Nature is original... thus, originality does exist.
> ...



Yes you are :3~ tasty!


----------



## Viva (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yes you are :3~ tasty!


 
And of course you Ein <3


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

> They didn't. They saw wheat, and had some basic dishes with it. They  decided to grind it up until it was powder so that it would last the  winter. They started with porridge...flatcakes...then bread.


Then where did they get porridge from?
Or where did they get the idea to grind it up in the first place?



> Yes you are :3~ tasty!


I've decided to take that as a really disturbing complement.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Then where did they get porridge from?
> Or where did they get the idea to grind it up in the first place?
> 
> I've decided to take that as a really disturbing complement.


 
Person 1: "Man, this wheat is too big. It's sticking in my teeth!"
Person 2: "Then make the damn stuff smaller."


Porridge. Wheat + water. A cheap food that will fill you up without giving you any substantial nutritional value. So it's orphan-grade, in other words  .


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Then where did they get porridge from?
> Or where did they get the idea to grind it up in the first place?
> 
> I've decided to take that as a really disturbing complement.


I'm sorry I mean that I bet your sweet or is that strange as well? ahh sod it I bet your cute and a rather ditsy little thing <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> A circle always begins somewhere, but after it begins - then it's never ending.
> Unless you stop it of course.
> Webs start somewhere too.
> Anything and everything has a basic beginning. However, just because it begins, does not mean it will end.
> ...



A pervert is a good example.
He is in a circle that stops every time.
He tries to hook up some chick but he fails when she realizes he just want to stick semtex in the vspot.
After he failed he tries again with a hotter chick and that goes on in the same circle.
Then there is an expection to all your suprise.
He becomes a square, because everything doesn't change - then he moves to homosexuality and the square becomes a love triangle. He then becomes a fanboy and enjoys dog yaoi.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 4, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> â‰ˆ:|



Looks like a stamped postmark for the 'Net.

No one likes me.  I'll just be over here in the corner.  Crying.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> And of course you Ein <3


Aww you to <3 ...CHEESE!


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Looks like a stamped postmark for the 'Net.
> 
> No one likes me. I'll just be over here in the corner. Crying.


 
I see you skipped the generalized comments  . Need a shoulder to cry on?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

My new goal in life is to become well enough liked to be mentioned by name in a thread like this.


I think Godel's Theorem is highly original. Or, the concept that it's based off of is, to be more precise.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Looks like a stamped postmark for the 'Net.
> 
> No one likes me.  I'll just be over here in the corner.  Crying.


Don't cry I like you because I'm a kiss ass nice.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Person 1: "Man, this wheat is too big. It's sticking in my teeth!"
> Person 2: "Then make the damn stuff smaller."
> 
> 
> Porridge. Wheat + water. A cheap food that will fill you up without giving you any substantial nutritional value. So it's orphan-grade, in other words  .


Someone still came up with the idea. Even if they didn't make it, they came up with it.



> I'm sorry I mean that I bet your sweet or is that strange as well? ahh  sod it I bet your cute and a rather ditsy little thing <3


No, no, it's fine~
Cute, yes.
Ditsy? not so much, unless I'm acting that way to be someones eye-candy.



> He then becomes a fanboy and enjoys dog yaoi.


Dog yaoi is the shiz-nit.



Rsyk said:


> My new goal in life is to become well enough liked  to be mentioned by name in a thread like this.



I remember Rsyk.
I also remember I've liked some of your posts.

There. You have been mentioned.
Obviously, I must like you well enough to be this nice.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Someone still came up with the idea. Even if they didn't make it, they came up with it.
> 
> 
> No, no, it's fine~
> ...



Aww I like girls to be more than just eye candy but I don't mind I still got the old sweet tooth :3


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Someone still came up with the idea. Even if they didn't make it, they came up with it.


 But they still got the idea from nature  . I don't know the exact circumstances, but it was probably a total accident, like dropping wheat into his/her water or something. 

Anyway, g2g. C'you guys later  . Was fun chatting, Mari.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see you skipped the generalized comments  . Need a shoulder to cry on?



Nah, I'm good.  I skipped the generalized comments mainly because it's too long ago.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Looks like a stamped postmark for the 'Net.
> 
> No one likes me.  I'll just be over here in the corner.  Crying.



Somehow, YES.
Also nice new avatar.



EinTheCorgi said:


> Don't cry I like you because I'm a kiss ass nice.


We all know what kind of nice you are talking about. You want to dry hump your defenseless victim :3. When they are collared and tied to the wall :3. And make sexy noises :3. DISTUBIA HEH SHPEIL!


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Nah, I'm good.  I skipped the generalized comments mainly because it's too long ago.


Did your avatar change?
I think it did, but I'm not sure.
And it's going to bug me if I don't know.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Did your avatar change?
> I think it did, but I'm not sure.
> And it's going to bug me if I don't know.


 
The last one didn't have shades. I'm out now  .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The last one didn't have shades. I'm out now  .


New one is much cooler.
Now looks like a murrypurry FBI agent in action - what means pretend to be a kid on the internet.
FBIFTW SHPIEL


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

First impressions lead me to like most people around here, but I don't know really enough about anyone to pick favourites.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> We all know what kind of nice you are talking about. You want to dry hump your defenseless victim :3. When they are collared and tied to the wall :3. And make sexy noises :3. DISTUBIA HEH SHPEIL!



O.O are you watching me? How did you know that?! jkjk I would never do that unless she wanted it :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> O.O are you watching me? How did you know that?! jkjk I would never do that unless she wanted it :3


I thought you had enough sexual strenght to delete the victim willpower.
I have a very strong willpower but it is super weak against some things.
I would do that if she were either a furry or a FULL BLOWN BISEXUAL AND HORNY FURRY :3. Am I watching you? I pretend to be a kid on the net - now think again who I am~


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Did your avatar change?
> I think it did, but I'm not sure.
> And it's going to bug me if I don't know.



I changed it yesterday morning.  You're imagining things.  Here, look into this pen.


----------



## Gight (Feb 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I changed it yesterday morning.  You're imagining things.  Here, look into this pen.


May I say it looks great, but a bit dark?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I changed it yesterday morning.  You're imagining things.  Here, look into this pen.


Some guys using pens add "is" to the noun.
Then they start being naughty with girls and/or guys.
Look into this pen(+is), it's so teeny tiny little baby guns.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I changed it yesterday morning.  You're imagining things.  Here, look into this pen.


I don't think I saw you in the forums yesterday morning.
I was having a weird conversation wish Jashwa.
And I actually slept last night, so I didn't do much forum browsing.

Off-Topic
Pandora Radio is being stupid.
Won't play the artist that my station is named after.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> May I say it looks great, but a bit dark?



Thanks.  Mysti did both the avs I normally use, but she only posted 'em to her dA.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I thought you had enough sexual strenght to delete the victim willpower.
> I have a very strong willpower but it is super weak against some things.
> I would do that if she were either a furry or a FULL BLOWN BISEXUAL AND HORNY FURRY :3. Am I watching you? I pretend to be a kid on the net - now think again who I am~



Umm are you jesusfish? and I don't talk to any kids at least I don't think I do  and also what the flying fuck nuggets are you talking about?!


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Umm are you jesusfish? and I don't talk to any kids at least I don't think I do  and also what the flying fuck nuggets are you talking about?!



>=| Why do you have to have a cute avatar and a cute signature?  Why can't you be normal?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> >=| Why do you have to have a cute avatar and a cute signature?  Why can't you be normal?



Because I am teh spy corgi.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh.

I'm going to cry now :c


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Oh.
> 
> I'm going to cry now :c


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_58PNSZvnQ0&feature=related


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Oh.
> 
> I'm going to cry now :c


Who are you?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Who are you?



No the question is, who are YOU....


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> No the question is, who are YOU....


Jashwa.
Or Wolf-Bone.

It depends on who you ask.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> No the question is, who are YOU....



He is...actually, good that's a good question.

Just don't ask me.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi guys  most people here are pretty cool.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Jashwa.
> Or Wolf-Bone.
> 
> It depends on who you ask.



No, I know both. You are neither.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> No, I know both. You are neither.


Finally. Someone believes me.

So, you don't think I'm a sock puppet?


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Jashwa.
> Or Wolf-Bone.
> 
> It depends on who you ask.



You can't be WB, I can't imagine you'd hold out not ranting.

So Jashwa.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2010)

All I do when I post on here is put my soul in a box and begin posting, say hi soul.
>soul: Kill me, kill me.
Time to go back in the box.
>soul: No I don't wanna go in the box
*puts soul in box*
>soul: It's too dark, what is that?  Tentacles?
That's nice soul
>soul: GAAAHHHHHH!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Fuck yea I'm happy as hell, not one managed to mention me 
w8 damn except for ein which I still don't understand why he doesn't hate me...I am not supposed to be liked by anyone damn it >:[

I will be forced to say mean things if you do not reconsider...

edit: well I guess he can't say anything now, he got banned for some odd reason :\

Well I'm here to keep the hate flowing so fuck you pussies and get back to fapping to your dog porn


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Fuck yea I'm happy as hell, not one managed to mention me
> w8 damn except for ein which I still don't understand why he doesn't hate me...I am not supposed to be liked by anyone damn it >:[
> 
> I will be forced to say mean things if you do not reconsider...


Ein just got banned.
It may because of the comments he made in the rape thread, but if you like, you can prefer to think it was because he said he liked you.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> No the question is, who are YOU....



Thread's theme.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ein just got banned.
> It may because of the comments he made in the rape thread, but if you like, you can prefer to think it was because he said he liked you.



I will never believe such blatant lies >:C


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ein just got banned.


Damn, took long enough

F.A.F. -1 pedo


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't really have a problem with anyone on this forum, you're all pretty neat.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I will never believe such blatant lies >:C


The proof is in the pudding.

This pudding.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1526756#post1526756


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ein just got banned.
> It may because of the comments he made in the rape thread, but if you like, you can prefer to think it was because he said he liked you.



Ya know, it might of been overturned, but when I was staff talking about other peoples bans was a nono. :/


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Ya know, it might of been overturned, but when I was staff talking about other peoples bans was a nono. :/



Quick! Hit up that report button!

And maybe it was because you were, you know, staff? Speculation good (or tolerable), spreading inside info bad.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Ya know, it might of been overturned, but when I was staff talking about other peoples bans was a nono. :/



so you ask me instead? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> The proof is in the pudding.
> 
> This pudding.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1526756#post1526756



not the fact he got banned but that he liked me, he's obviously trollin' :|


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ein didn't say anything worse than anyone else on that forum..


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> so you ask me instead? :V


So, is it bad to talk about peoples bans?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> How am I supposed to know D:
> 
> I am in fact a collection of people posting under one name.


Wow.



Marietta said:


> No, not that Moe... This  Moe.
> 
> Nope, I'm 100% Female.
> 
> ...


FGSFDS
TVtropes eats hours every time I go there Dx



> I win.
> 
> FUCK NO! LET'S START A WAR! (A nuclear war... at the gay bar)


Ooh, that'd be fun.



> Really? Even if I name child _Princesssssssseeeeeiiiiiiiiaaaaa_....  Razzalefrazzleministrawberry?
> Because, I would, just to prove a point...



I'm not sure what that has to do with "Fake" and "Original" not needing  to be capitalised in your previous post, but ok.
What about naming her Princess Fifi Consuela Banana-Hammock? [sub]Ew oh  god why did I just reference that I hate _Friends_ Dxxx[/sub]



Marietta said:


> Now question... where did all of your responses  come from?
> Where did nature get the idea?
> 
> Nature is original... thus, originality does exist.


Honey, give  it up. You can't reason with hipsters.



> Everyone always wants to hook up with Marietta...
> I'm too irresistible... This. It isn't a good thing.


For what it's worth, I prefer guys :V


----------



## pheonix (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hmm, zrcalo, ratte, shenzebo, vivalaph!va, exunod, alex...but really i love all of you :3



I don't get special mentions? We did it in front of everyone! I hate you! ]:<

Also: I've done my job correctly.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I don't get special mentions? We did it in front of everyone! I hate you! ]:<
> 
> Also: I've done my job correctly.



Your cool in my book, I would of mentioned you but alas, I'm too lazy to write a list


----------



## pheonix (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Your cool in my book, I would of mentioned you but alas, I'm too lazy to write a list



:3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Fuck yea I'm happy as hell, not one managed to mention me
> w8 damn except for ein which I still don't understand why he doesn't hate me...I am not supposed to be liked by anyone damn it >:[
> 
> I will be forced to say mean things if you do not reconsider...
> ...



I don't fap to dog porn.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I don't fap to dog porn.


eh...ok then dragon cock for you cause your special


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Fuck yea I'm happy as hell, not one managed to mention me
> w8 damn except for ein which I still don't understand why he doesn't hate me...I am not supposed to be liked by anyone damn it >:[
> 
> I will be forced to say mean things if you do not reconsider...
> ...



ilu. :3

Though, seriously, I've found you to be a cool cat. Just don't hate me for luvin on yah.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> ilu. :3
> 
> Though, seriously, I've found you to be a cool cat. Just don't hate me for luvin on yah.



...I won't hate you for it but that's not supposed to happen :C


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> ...I won't hate you for it but that's not supposed to happen :C



Handshake then?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Handshake then?


ok fine a handshake then


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> ok fine a handshake then



What? Expecting something else?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 4, 2010)

Ugh, this thread is full of asspats. I'm starting to dislike it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> What? Expecting something else?



nope...also you would be another at the top of the list...seriously you keep your cool no matter what lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> eh...ok then dragon cock for you cause your special



:3

List of awesome people on the forums:

*The Other List-* Adelio Altomar, Aden, Alex Saab, AlexInsane, Arc, Aryeonos, Aurali, AzurePhoenix, *Carenath*, Cero, DarkTalbain64, David M. Awesome, *Dragoneer*, Easog, Erro, Eflare, ExTo, Greyscale, *Grimfang*, Huey, Hydramon, Ishnu, JerJer, Kidsune, Kuekuatsheu, *Kyoujin*, Lost, Lucid, Mael, Magikian, Milo, Mr Fox, Nocturne, nrr, Pheonix, *Qoph*, Ren-Raku, Seratuhl, Shark_the_raptor, Shindo, Silibus, SnowFox, Takumi_L, TheRedRaptor, TyVulpine, Valkura, Wait Wait, VVhiteWolf, WetWolf, *Xaerun*, Zanzer

;3

And I'd like to add: Rilvor, LizardKing, and Wolf-Bone.

Because they aren't in the above list.  :3


----------



## Viva (Feb 4, 2010)

Why is the news of Ein in every single thread?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> nope...also you would be another at the top of the list...seriously you keep your cool no matter what lol



Why thank you.

I love cool. It leads to..happiness, which is a good thing...as far as I know.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

My favorite person is me.  BUAHAHAHAHAHA.

But seriously I can't choose cause I love all you furfags equally.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> My favorite person is me.  BUAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> But seriously I can't choose cause I love all you furfags equally.



See? We're one big happy fur-family.

Or just regular family.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> My favorite person is me.  BUAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> But seriously I can't choose cause I love all you furfags equally.



D'aww...w8 fuck I mean I hate you soo much >:[


----------



## pheonix (Feb 4, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Why is the news of Ein in every single thread?



Cause it's important for all to know.



Nylak said:


> My favorite person is me.  BUAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> But seriously I can't choose cause I love all you furfags equally.



:3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> My favorite person is me.  BUAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> But seriously I can't choose cause I love all you furfags equally.


Your signature is a rickroll, your user title is nonsensical, and you're  actually posting more than once in a great while.

Who are you and what have you done with Nylak?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn, took long enough
> 
> F.A.F. -1 pedo


Indeed. He was one creepy fucker. :\

I'm just glad that I vowed that I'll never bring a child into this scary world. I can't imagine raising a child in today's world.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Your signature is a rickroll, your user title is nonsensical, and you're actually posting more than once in a great while.
> 
> Who are you and what have you done with Nylak?


 
...Holy crap I totally forgot to take that link off like TWO YEARS AGO.  >___>;;  When it wasn't totally lame.  Granted it was still lame but not so much.  Although I guess now I could call it ironic.

My bad.  XD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Holy crap I totally forgot to take that link off like TWO YEARS AGO.  >___>;;  When it wasn't totally lame.  Granted it was still lame but not so much.  Although I guess now I could call it ironic.
> 
> My bad.  XD


...Nylak, honey, are you on drugs?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Holy crap I totally forgot to take that link off like TWO YEARS AGO.  >___>;;  When it wasn't totally lame.  Granted it was still lame but not so much.  Although I guess now I could call it ironic.
> 
> My bad.  XD


I like your avatar.

That's all.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I like your avatar.
> 
> That's all.



It's not an otter. My mind is blown.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's not an otter. My mind is blown.


Well, it's Fender.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's not an otter. My mind is blown.


 
Yeah, it's Fender.  You'll see what it's from in March.

Too lazy to find a real avatar.  e.e


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, it's Fender.  You'll see what it's from in March.
> 
> Too lazy to find a real avatar.  e.e


Want one like mine? :3


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Want one like mine? :3


 
Yours confuses my brain a little bit.  o.o


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Indeed. He was one creepy fucker. :\
> 
> I'm just glad that I vowed that I'll never bring a child into this scary world. I can't imagine raising a child in today's world.


Yes, yes he was.


----------



## hamstar (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know anyone here really...so I have no favorite people xD;;


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

hamstar said:


> I don't know anyone here really...so I have no favorite people xD;;



This may sound silly but have you ever seen the series T.V Tome by any chance? :O


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm gonna have to log off for the night in a few... boy this is going to be a shitty night.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, it's Fender.  You'll see what it's from in March.
> 
> Too lazy to find a real avatar.  e.e



Oh cool.

http://randsco.com/_img/blog/0607/seaOtter.jpg

For you.  :3


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, it's Fender.  You'll see what it's from in March.
> 
> Too lazy to find a real avatar.  e.e



Sweet, we'll actually have a good banner.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sweet, we'll actually have a good banner.



He's stroking his knot off camera


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> He's stroking his knot off camera



Shut up let me have my hopes


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> He's stroking his knot off camera



Well Nylak does draw good erotic art.  >.-.>


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Shut up let me have my hopes



HOPE IS FOR THE WEAK

BE CLEANSED IN THE PURIFYING FLAME OF LOGIC AND TRUTH


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> He's stroking his knot off camera


 
In the avatar.  In the banner, he's stroking his knot on camera.  ;D


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

SEE


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Ffuuuuuuuck


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 4, 2010)

I am saddened.


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

THIS IS NYLAK.  IT TOOK 100 HOURS IN PAINT.  MY MOMMY LIEKS IT.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> THIS IS NYLAK. IT TOOK 100 HOURS IN PAINT. MY MOMMY LIEKS IT.


 
Perfect.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Perfect.


And you actually made it your avatar.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk, what Jude was referring to in your sig is epic awesomesauce.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Rsyk, what Jude was referring to in your sig is epic awesomesauce.


Ah. 
You mean the child predators getting rained on because they weren't allowed in the flood shelters?
Yeah. One of the funniest news reports I've ever seen.

And you're probably being sarcastic. Damn fish.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 4, 2010)

just when i considered being nice to everyone and wearing nothing but a smile on my face everywhere i go. then i realize no one likes me. ;~;


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 4, 2010)

My favorites are Harley, Ratte, Jashwa, Hitman, Nick, Kanin, and Shark.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> just when i considered being nice to everyone and wearing nothing but a smile on my face everywhere i go. then i realize no one likes me. ;~;


aww i like you~

You're meowderful


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Perfect.



Nylak has an otter avatar again.  Balance is restored to the Otterverse.


----------



## Conker (Feb 4, 2010)

My ego demanded I go through and see if anyone listed my name.

I told my ego to shut the fuck up because the opinions of furfags mean little :V


Popularity? Whitenoise Exosomething, Lizardking, and Joshwa are pretty cool. They make me laugh on a fairly regular basis. Trpdwarf seems like one of the few sane people here...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ah.
> You mean the child predators getting rained on because they weren't allowed in the flood shelters?
> Yeah. One of the funniest news reports I've ever seen.
> 
> And you're probably being sarcastic. Damn fish.


Not being sarcastic, if there's anything I love it's other peoples misery.  :3


----------



## Azure (Feb 5, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Looks like a stamped postmark for the 'Net.
> 
> No one likes me.  I'll just be over here in the corner.  Crying.


I like you Ariel. You make the Navy cool again :3c



Nylak said:


> My favorite person is me.  BUAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> But seriously I can't choose cause I love all you furfags equally.


You can't love furfags so much as tolerate them for a limited amount of time.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

I like you all. :3

Actually just a lot of you, now that I think about it I probably wouldn't hang out with all of you. Creep factor and such.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not special cause I keep on going on vanishing from this place for long period of time


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 5, 2010)

Footjoe, Jashwa, Rytes, ransay baggins, HarleyParanoia and jellyhurwit are my favorites so far. Jashwa especially, he's a funny guy!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Silver Burrito because he has vore in his avatar. ;B


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox is one of my favorites now. :3


----------



## Telnac (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea!  A popularity contest.  I'm great at losing those!  *checks thread*  Wow, someone did remember me, about 100 posts in.  

I don't really have a problem with anyone on the boards.  A special shout out is deserved to the brave conservative and/ or religious furs who were willing to face almost certain mockery for standing up what they believe in.

Two people have stood out to me over the time I've been on here:

Irreverent, because he makes me realize that I'm not the oldest fur in the fandom.  
Mayfurr, because he disagrees with my viewpoints on just about everything, and I've enjoyed debating him as a result.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Footjoe, Jashwa, Rytes, ransay baggins, HarleyParanoia and jellyhurwit are my favorites so far. Jashwa especially, he's a funny guy!


Who's footjoe?

nya


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2010)

Conker said:


> My ego demanded I go through and see if anyone listed my name.
> 
> I told my ego to shut the fuck up because the opinions of furfags mean little :V
> 
> ...



I only like you because you're awesome fun to play.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 5, 2010)

You kids enjoying your circle jerk?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Easog said:


> You kids enjoying your circle jerk?


isnt it always a circle jerk on these forums


----------



## Takun (Feb 5, 2010)

Easog said:


> You kids enjoying your circle jerk?



*fapfapfap*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Easog said:


> You kids enjoying your circle jerk?


Who are you anyway?
NEVER SAW ANYONE CLAIMING TO BE AN OLD FART NO NO.
Shpiel!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

Iunno.  Exunod, Jashwa and Szopaw are pretty cool I guess.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 5, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Why is the news of Ein in every single thread?


 
Because although no one likes to admit it, they miss him. They enjoy bashing him, and might possibly even like him, although they'd be in denial if such was the case.



blackfuredfox said:


> just when i considered being nice to everyone and wearing nothing but a smile on my face everywhere i go. then i realize no one likes me. ;~;


 
So if we like you, you'll become a nudist? I like you  .



NewfDraggie said:


> I like you all. :3
> 
> Actually just a lot of you, now that I think about it I probably wouldn't hang out with all of you. Creep factor and such.


 
Hmmm...am I on the 'hang-out' list or the 'Creep' one?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

And now I conveniently return to post after being gone and Rsyk posting all last night :V



Conker said:


> Joshwa


I am disappoint.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

No one enjoyed Ein.  People just point out his ban in threads he dirtied with his presence.


He's on my "People I don't like" list.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, not a single me.

Awesome!

I like me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No one enjoyed Ein.  People just point out his ban in threads he dirtied with his presence.
> 
> 
> He's on my "People I don't like" list.


I liked Ein .
He was horny and gave me some information regarding shipment.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 5, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Wow, not a single me.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> I like me.



I like you Bambi :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> I like you Bambi :3


You like everybody.
Not me :V


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

Ein was an admitted pedophile.  He needed purging from the beginning.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Ein was an admitted pedophile.  He needed purging from the beginning.


What was he banned for really?
I don't know no care if he was a pedophile or not, he acted very much like the hook upper drunken ace.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because although no one likes to admit it, they miss him. They enjoy bashing him, and might possibly even like him, although they'd be in denial if such was the case.


I liked bashing him


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Even I liked bashing Ein. x3


----------



## Telnac (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Bambi, you're quite cool.  The only reason I'm not mentioning a whole lot more furs is because my memory for names sucks hardcore.  I remember people by their avatars, not their names.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Ein was an admitted pedophile.  He needed purging from the beginning.


Indeed. People who admit to breaking laws (felonies mostly), should be banned. Sirsly, you can't just go running around saying you molest children.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, Bambi, you're quite cool.  The only reason I'm not mentioning a whole lot more furs is because my memory for names sucks hardcore.  I remember people by their avatars, not their names.


Hey, I forgot to mention you. You're cool and I'm glad we got to talk a bit.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Ein was an admitted pedophile.  He needed purging from the beginning.


Wait, Ein was?

Huh, when did this happen?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Wait, Ein was?
> 
> Huh, when did this happen?


Ask Jashwa. He has a list.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Ask Jashwa. He has a list.


1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
3. http://i49.tinypic.com/bhf1g4.png
4. http://i48.tinypic.com/mmd4r5.png
5. http://i49.tinypic.com/5le0ba.png


and he got banned for saying he enjoyed spanking that 8 year old girl.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> 3. http://i49.tinypic.com/bhf1g4.png
> 4. http://i48.tinypic.com/mmd4r5.png
> ...


First off, do you keep a secret security file for me too? 

Secondly, what software do you use to take those screenshots? That's really cool.


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> 3. http://i49.tinypic.com/bhf1g4.png
> 4. http://i48.tinypic.com/mmd4r5.png
> ...



Whoa. I always got that "creepy fuck" vibe from him but I never saw any of that.

D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> 3. http://i49.tinypic.com/bhf1g4.png
> 4. http://i48.tinypic.com/mmd4r5.png
> ...


Cmon, he is only laughing.
I also came here and said I like rape! But then no, I hate it. Assaulting girls is something else.
He did say inapporiate things out there but it isn't a reason for a ban but a DEEP warning.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Cmon, he is only laughing.
> I also came here and said I like rape! But then no, I hate it. Assaulting girls is something else.
> He did say inapporiate things out there but it isn't a reason for a ban but a DEEP warning.


I think the furry fandom should take a formal stance and officially SUPPORT and BACK all furry pedophiles.

Not.

Although there are way too many people who do. Kinda' gets you thinking.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

No.

Merely warning a pedophile is not good enough


Castration seems a bit more justified.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No.
> 
> Merely warning a pedophile is not good enough
> 
> ...


Seconded.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I think the furry fandom should take a formal stance and officially SUPPORT and BACK all furry pedophiles.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Although there are way too many people who do. Kinda' gets you thinking.


There might be real pedophiles(I was going to say terrorists 0_0) that lurk around the fandom - but I want this fandom clean. Although, there is still "yiff" - a midterm advanced sexual touch with anthropomophical animals - that means how perverted the people here are.
And with the dangerous combination of a horny mind and great imagionary it can grow to midterm sexual jokes. Although, he might be a pedophile for real and that would be dangerous. If I knew who I was talking with I would be much opener and decent.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> 3. http://i49.tinypic.com/bhf1g4.png
> 4. http://i48.tinypic.com/mmd4r5.png
> ...


Holy fuck, he was even more creepy than I thought!
I'm scared for that girl.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No.
> 
> Merely warning a pedophile is not good enough
> 
> ...


-walks in , throws the bag of green bull castrating bands to LotsOfNothing, that she found lying on her kitchen counter- "here have fun, I'm tired of passing these each morning, they give me the creeps..and the farther they are from my bf the better"
( yes I live in the country and such gawd awful contraptions do exist and there is a bag of them in the kitchen...we had moo's at one time)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No.
> 
> Merely warning a pedophile is not good enough
> 
> ...


 
No. Public execution in a very conspicuous place.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 5, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No. Public execution in a very conspicuous place.



Only if they'd sell tickets.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Holy fuck, he was even more creepy than I thought!
> I'm scared for that girl.



Yea me and Jashwa was talking about that the other day...I hope nothing happens I really do


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Yea me and Jashwa was talking about that the other day...I hope nothing happens I really do


Chances are he's not going to wait till she's legal.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Chances are he's not going to wait till she's legal.


All we can hope is that he was either trolling, or that the mom or authorities will find out somehow. 

Either that, or he goes an hero because of the ban.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> First off, do you keep a secret security file for me too?
> 
> Secondly, what software do you use to take those screenshots? That's really cool.


I didn't take them, someone sent them to me and they happen to stay in my inbox.


----------



## Conker (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And now I conveniently return to post after being gone and Rsyk posting all last night :V
> 
> 
> I am disappoint.


I'm used to how my cousin spells it :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 5, 2010)

Because Jashwa pointed it out, I'll tell Jashwa this in this thread.

Jashwa, one of my fav peoples on this forums is Jashwa, Jashwa.

(I see you, Irreverent.  :3)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> (I see you, Irreverent.  :3)


Stay on topic, stay on topic!


Also I like Paxil, Paxil for president.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

Conker said:


> I'm used to how my cousin spells it :V


My actual name is spelled Joshua.  I just like this phonetic spelling of it for online.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My actual name is spelled Joshua.  I just like this phonetic spelling of it for online.


That's kinda disappointing. 
I like Jash-wa better.



Jashwa said:


> And now I conveniently return to post after being gone and Rsyk posting all last night :V


I take it you're avoiding me now?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My actual name is spelled Joshua.  I just like this phonetic spelling of it for online.



sup wylie


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> sup wylie


Sup whatever this signature says


----------



## Ratte (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sup whatever this signature says



brb crying


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> brb crying


All's fair in war. :V


----------



## Ratte (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> All's fair in war. :V



what war :c i was just just saying hi


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> what war :c i was just just saying hi


Then I take it back.

Hi :3


----------



## Ratte (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Then I take it back.
> 
> Hi :3



hi :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> hi :3


DAAWWWW


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't have a favorite. I lurked for a while then forgot I registered here.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 5, 2010)

And they happily ever after. Only not :V


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 5, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I like pretty much everyone. But I seem to be talking more with Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs and Jashwa than anyone else. And Harley. They're all great.



Right you like everyone but me and Damon right =p


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Right you like everyone but me and Damon right =p


Right.
Thanks for reminding me. Dick.
Honestly, I thought you were gone.

Oh, and Jude as well. Because he hates me.


----------



## hamstar (Feb 5, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> This may sound silly but have you ever seen the series T.V Tome by any chance? :O



THE HAMSTAR FROM THAT ISN'T ME STOP ASKING DKFSGKJFSHGKFSJD





...okay it was based off of me lol


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

idiot


----------



## Stawks (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok well no one cares but my favourite members are Takumi_L, DarkNoctus, Easog, Shred Uhh Sore Us, and uh I don't know I guess the rest of you are all jerks. Except for Jashwa's hair. Fuck.

Whatever.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 5, 2010)

hamstar said:


> THE HAMSTAR FROM THAT ISN'T ME STOP ASKING DKFSGKJFSHGKFSJD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this true? =o

Anyways getting on topic I guess I'll stop being a lazy ass here and make my own ass patting list, these users
are people that piss me off the least, are funny or I have some respect for them.

*Trpdwarf* - One of the few people that make any damn sense around here and isn't bad to respond to
*pheonix* - He's cool and one of those few I actually respect around here
*Nylak* - She fucking awesome
*Paxil* - Keeps me entertained and he's always fucking with some retarded fur 
*Shenzi* - She's nice though way too modest
*Jashwa* - Someone who also keeps up the entertainment here and he's alright
*Ratte* - She was someone I could lean on and helped me get used to talking with all you freaks here 
*Shark the Raptor* - one of the few cool scalies around here other than C. Spyro
*Rigor *- Used to insult everyone and had a creepy grin to boot but she's an ok person
*Captain Spyro *- the man is just laid back, he never loses his cool
*Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs* - he's a philosopher or so he says and can turn almost any creepy comment into lulz

there are a few more though I can't think of the names at the moment...


----------



## Takun (Feb 5, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Ok well no one cares but my favourite members are Takumi_L, DarkNoctus, Easog, Shred Uhh Sore Us, and uh I don't know I guess the rest of you are all jerks. Except for Jashwa's hair. Fuck.
> 
> Whatever.




Stawks.  :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 5, 2010)

Snowfox :V .


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

George.

Because he does not exist.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 5, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Easog


Stawks. c:


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Hey, I forgot to mention you. You're cool and I'm glad we got to talk a bit.


Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 6, 2010)

Why am I not suprised that an asspatting thread got almost as far as the laughing at blue retards one? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Why am I not suprised that an asspatting thread got almost as far as the laughing at blue retards one? :V


Because it's just one huge circle jerk.  :V


Actually I was surprised that I got mentioned twice.


----------



## Yrr (Feb 6, 2010)

Idk if I've been here long enough to know which members are my favourites.

Since, I don't know anyone.

Although, even within a few days of joining I could tell that Zrcalo was awesome.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Idk if I've been here long enough to know which members are my favourites.
> 
> Since, I don't know anyone.
> 
> Although, even within a few days of joining I could tell that Zrcalo was awesome.


Zrcalo _is_ awesome. Good call.

What about me? :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Zrcalo _is_ awesome. Good call.
> 
> What about me? :3


Do something that will attract people and they might respond "NO".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have favourites, cause I don't have a brown tongue.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't have favourites, cause I don't have a brown tongue.


Then how do you explain your breath?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 6, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Then how do you explain your breath?



You sure you wanna know?


----------



## Thatch (Feb 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Because it's just one huge circle jerk.  :V
> 
> 
> Actually I was surprised that I got mentioned twice.



I got my own thread, so fuck that :V



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Zrcalo _is_ awesome. Good call.



I was wondering who the fuck Zrcalo is. When I read that most of his/her/it's posts are from The Den, it stopped being suprising.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You sure you wanna know?


I remember reading the other day that the British have an average of 0.6 rotted teeth per capita. I think I know whose they are now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 6, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I remember reading the other day that the British have an average of 0.6 rotted teeth per capita. I think I know whose they are now.



My teeth are fine thank you, I can happily say I have no braces, no fillings or any treatment I have a full set of healthy teeth.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My teeth are fine thank you, I can happily say I have no braces, no fillings or any treatment I have a full set of healthy teeth.


Oh--so are you a coprophage, or just talking out of your ass?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 6, 2010)

I think Chrispenguin is a pretty cool guy, eh kills aliens and doesn't anymore posting. ;___;

Also ratte. <33333


----------



## Leon (Feb 6, 2010)

OH NOES rigor is baned D=


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 6, 2010)

I am pleased by the number of times that I've been mentioned.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I am pleased by the number of times that I've been mentioned.



It's not even suprising, I don't get it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 6, 2010)

Surgat.  Even if he is a stick mantis now.  :c


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 6, 2010)

*Insert extremely agitated looking face here*

Anyways: Nargle, Nylak, Sillibus, David M. Awesome (AKA David M. Banned), WolfFoxOkamichan, Huey (wonder whatever happened to him...), RamseyBaggins, Harebelle, and (Supreme Emperor Of Awesomesauce) Dragoneer. That's all I can think of right now. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2010)

leon said:


> OH NOES rigor is baned D=


I totally called it!
Rigor you owe me fifty bucks... wait fuck I can't get paid      :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 6, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Harebell,



THERE'S AN 'E' ON THE END YOU BLOODY TW--

...

<3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, Bambi, you're quite cool. The only reason I'm not mentioning a whole lot more furs is because my memory for names sucks hardcore. I remember people by their avatars, not their names.


 
I know, same with me. When they change their avatar it fucks me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I know, same with him. When they change their avatar it fucks me.



I thought I was the only one. *wipes tear*
Lobar has angered me.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> THERE'S AN 'E' ON THE END YOU BLOODY TW--
> 
> ...
> 
> <3



Whoops, guess I had another idiot moment... XP

...<3


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

I really like TwilightV and Heckler & Kosh a lot. 

No homo.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

I like me. I'm a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 6, 2010)

I like everyone <3


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay, i'll add Silver Burrito to my list (saying that feels a little strange... like i'm in some kind of food themed shooter game >:3).


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, right. I forgot about the friend lists ._.

You'll be the first person on my list, Twilight~


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh right, we have friend lists. Huh.


----------



## outward (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for mentioning me.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

I like everyone even the trolls so far, so yeah go you guys your awesome! Except those of you who are lurkers,Die or go eat yourself out! Either way register (if it's the latter please post pics,if it's the former then umm how'd you join?)


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 6, 2010)

outward said:


> Thanks everyone for mentioning me.


I've not seen you post much...


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I like everyone even the trolls so far, so yeah go you guys your awesome! Except those of you who are lurkers,Die or go eat yourself out! Either way register (if it's the latter please post pics,*if it's the former then umm how'd you join?*)



Zombies?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I like everyone *even the trolls* so far, so yeah go you guys your awesome! Except those of you who are lurkers,Die or go eat yourself out! Either way register (if it's the latter please post pics,if it's the former then umm how'd you join?)


Hating you does not make someone a troll. 
It makes them human.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Hating you does not make someone a troll.
> It makes them human.


True.
Although hating someone else shows the bad sides of humanity.
Loving is also a human feeling.
Failure is a human feeling.
Care is a human feeling.
Humor, anger, jealousy and some others are all human arributes.
Troll is hating everyone, wastes it's time by posting useless things and failing.
Every troll fails. No win stays too long. That's why I am not a troll. I prefer to be on netural instead of winning once and failing twice.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like me. I'm a pretty cool guy.


 
Indeed, you are.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like me. I'm a pretty cool guy.


This is an ass-pat thread.
Patting your own ass is weird. Stop it.

Xaerun. 
Because things are said about him on these forums that I don't understand.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Xaerun.
> Because things are said about him on these forums that I don't understand.


 
Like his sandy vagina?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

leon said:


> Like his sandy vagina?


Exactly.
How was it determined that he has a vagina? And how did it get sandy?

These are things that I don't feel like looking up or asking. But they make him more endearing. (I stole your word Jashwa.)

Have I mentioned Cannonfodder yet? If not, then him.

And Captain Spyro


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Exactly.
> How was it determined that he has a vagina? And how did it get sandy?
> 
> These are things that I don't feel like looking up or asking. But they make him more endearing. (I stole your word Jashwa.)
> ...


 
I'm not sure as how his vagina got sand in it, but I know his vagina is pretty sexy.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 7, 2010)

H&K, Scotty, and RetroCorn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Exactly.
> How was it determined that he has a vagina? And how did it get sandy?
> 
> These are things that I don't feel like looking up or asking. But they make him more endearing. (I stole your word Jashwa.)
> ...


I got mentioned three times... oh wait you already mentioned me

Also the sandy vagina thing is cause he is lock happy.

Wait which one of the mods has the frilly apron again?


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I got mentioned three times... oh wait you already mentioned me
> 
> Also the sandy vagina thing is cause he is lock happy.
> 
> Wait which one of the mods has the frilly apron again?


 
That is also Xaerun.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

leon said:


> That is also Xaerun.


I never got to see it :'(


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Me either. ='[


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

I have not seen it either. 

But you never know. He might decide to show it again.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Hating you does not make someone a troll.
> It makes them human.



Naw I'm pretty sure your a troll because your the only person who has immediately hated me for being me. Also I believe that continuously mentioning how bad someone is, is usually considered trolling with a mite of obsession.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Naw I'm pretty sure your a troll because your the only person who has immediately hated me for being me. Also I believe that continuously mentioning how bad someone is, is usually considered trolling with a mite of obsession.


On the internet, I dump my feelings. Usually, this happens to someone for no particular reason, and is completely random. That's why I seem to like Jashwa so much.

You have become my hatred dump. However, I can articulate the reasons why I hate you.

1. You don't make sense.
2. Literacy. You don't have much of it.
3. You're an idiot.
4. You sent me a PM.
5. You won't go away. 
6. You showed up around the same time as Damon. 
7. Damon left. 
8. You didn't leave.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> On the internet, I dump my feelings. Usually, this happens to someone for no particular reason, and is completely random. That's why I seem to like Jashwa so much.
> 
> You have become my hatred dump. However, I can articulate the reasons why I hate you.
> 
> ...


1.I don't make sense because you don't understand anything beyond your meager outlook.
2.I am very well read and I have a vast experience in writing so I do believe you are the less literate one. Also I don't use words that people don't understand often because it is a useless waste of space and time.
3.That is your opinion and you are becoming more and more human the more I learn about you.
4.Yes I did
5.Why would I leave because someone hates me? That is equivalent to saying I care more about what one person thinks, then reading the interests of people who share a common hobby.
6.Yes I did but I'd never heard of him before you said I sounded like him.
7.A sad thing indeed
8.That's equivalent to saying I do not follow simple patterns.

It's people like you that give forums a bad name. I also find Jashwa amusing,yet you seem to feel telling text you hate it to be self-gratifying,which repulses me. Although arguing with you is fun, whenever I see your name I immediately think "what's that rascal up to," so it's hard to take you seriously. I guess you could say you've become my Cute dump then ;p.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

Stupid people piss me off.  


What the fuck, it mentioned my name. I didn't give you permission to do that.


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> 1.I don't make sense because you don't understand anything beyond your meager outlook.



YOU JUST, LIKE, DON'T UNDERSTAND ME MAANNNN


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> 1.I don't make sense because you don't understand anything beyond your meager outlook.
> 2.I am very well read and I have a vast experience in writing so I do believe you are the less literate one. Also I don't use words that people don't understand often because it is a useless waste of space and time.
> 3.That is your opinion and you are becoming more and more human the more I learn about you.
> 4.Yes I did
> ...



1. I don't feel like digging up your dumbass quotes to prove you wrong.
2. Same as one. By literacy, I was speaking of your habit of not following basic rules of grammar in most of your posts. You seem to have changed that, but only recently.
3. Was I ever not human?
4. You sent me a PM. On how to troll correctly. Which, assumes that merely by hating you I am attempting to troll. 
5. Most of the newfag idiots who post here either leave or get banned early on. You do not. That makes me mad. 
6. I'm still entertaining the thought that you two are one and the same.
7. It was a moment of jubilation for everyone.
8. I thought you had left. But then you came back.

I give the forums a bad name? At least people can understand what I say when I post. You, on the other hand, almost always inspire a "WTF?" reaction, or something sarcastic as Aden has just demonstrated.
I don't find it self-gratifying to hate you. I find it relieving. And I don't hate your text. I hate the person behind it. Someone who is likely overweight and living in their parents basement patting himself on the back because he thinks he made some hapless internet fool angry without realizing that I vent on random things anyway, so all he really did was give me a single place to put it all.
And what makes you think I give a damn what you think? I don't need your opinion on whether or not I can be taken seriously. I've already participated in multiple conversations that have been much more serious than this one, conversation which, it's interesting to note, you've not been involved in. In fact, I doubt anyone here takes you seriously because the only thing you really do is pop in and make a stupid comment, usually in several threads around the same time. In fact, this right here is the most in depth that you've ever gone with any of your posts, which is sad. 





Jashwa said:


> Stupid people piss me off.
> 
> 
> What the fuck, it mentioned my name. I didn't give you permission to do that.



At least you're not talking to it.

By the way, while I'm being honest here, I'm jealous of you.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 7, 2010)

Sure wish I was adored by people I will never talk to or probably even see outside this board. :c


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> By the way, while I'm being honest here, I'm jealous of you.


That's kinda cute :3.

Why?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's kinda cute :3.
> 
> Why?


I don't know.

You seem much more open then me. As far as being a furry goes at least.
I'm still scared to death that someone I know will find out I'm a furry.
You don't seem to care. 

Kinda wish I could be like that.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I don't know.
> 
> You seem much more open then me. As far as being a furry goes at least.
> I'm still scared to death that someone I know will find out I'm a furry.
> ...


It's because I'm in college and my friends are smart enough to know me for me and not me for some group that I'm associated with.  Even on the off chance that they do hear one of the many awful things about the fandom, they know who I am and what kind of person I am.  They don't just automatically stereotype people.  That's why I don't mind being open about that.  Plus, all my friends think it's adorable and call me a kitty :3

Well, not all my friends, but my close circle of friends.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's because I'm in college and my friends are smart enough to know me for me and not me for some group that I'm associated with.  Even on the off chance that they do hear one of the many awful things about the fandom, they know who I am and what kind of person I am.  They don't just automatically stereotype people.  That's why I don't mind being open about that.  Plus, all my friends think it's adorable and call me a kitty :3
> 
> Well, not all my friends, but my close circle of friends.



I don't have very many friends like that.
I just know that it would end up getting around to everyone, and despite myself that's the thing that terrifies me. People can say that I'm lazy, an idiot, a pervert, whatever, and it doesn't bug me. But the amount of things involved in the furry fandom, and the fact that some of those things actually apply to me...It bugs me. 
Not to mention that, at the moment, the news would get back to my parents, and they'd go ape. My mom's already paranoid about the internet. If she found out about this...she'd destroy my computer. Not that I can blame her for it...still, she worries to much.

One of my first girlfriends called me kitty...I don't know why. 
Her best friend called me something less endearing. (Asshole)

*This is still on topic. I talking about why I like Jashwa.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 7, 2010)

Me being practically new here + hanging out mostly in the forum game area = me not noticed that much.

As to say who I like... mostly everyone, especially Quayza, Captain Spyro, Rsyk, Jashwa and a few others that I'm too rushed for time to even mention (Its freaken 2 in the morning >_<)


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Me being practically new here + hanging out mostly in the forum game area = me not noticed that much.
> 
> As to say who I like... mostly everyone, especially Quayza, Captain Spyro, Rsyk, Jashwa and a few others that I'm too rushed for time to even mention (Its freaken 2 in the morning >_<)


YES!!!

I got mentioned without me having to actually do anything!!!
Ateren, you just made my day.
Although, that's not difficult to do at the moment, considering it's two in the morning here as well. *FUCK!!! THE FUCKING SWEATDROP SMILEY WOULD GO HERE IF FAF ACTUALLY HAD THE OPTION TO PUT IT HERE! I MISS THE SWEATDROP SMILEY!*

Ateren
For mentioning me in the ass-pat thread.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm new so I will not be mentioned :3 most everyone here is cool


----------



## Ateren (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> YES!!!
> 
> I got mentioned without me having to actually do anything!!!
> Ateren, you just made my day.
> ...



That just left me smiling so hard... that not even :mrgreen: could explain it... and Bando37 your on the list as well... again rushed for time XD


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

I give all y'all the traditional pre-competition Low Brass confidence slap, seeing this is the ass-pat thread :3


----------



## Ateren (Feb 7, 2010)

Its also a popularity contest... with no prizes at the end.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> YES!!!
> 
> I got mentioned without me having to actually do anything!!!
> Ateren, you just made my day.
> ...



I mentioned you like way back at the top of page 5.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey don't be dissin my thread, the people mentioned deserve it. :V


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I mentioned you like way back at the top of page 5.


Holy crap you did!
I'm sorry Lobar.

If I have mentioned you yet, then here.

Lobar.
For knowing how to argue correctly.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Holy crap you did!
> I'm sorry Lobar.
> 
> If I have mentioned you yet, then here.
> ...



Hee. :3 <3

BTW I like your gun-toting moogle too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 7, 2010)

Easog said:


> Sure wish I was adored by people I will never talk to or probably even see outside this board. :c



Maybe if you posted more...  >:C


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Maybe if you posted more...  >:C


I think I post more than Easog 0_o


----------



## Thatch (Feb 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's kinda cute :3.
> 
> Why?





Rsyk said:


> I don't know.
> 
> You seem much more open then me. As far as being a furry goes at least.
> I'm still scared to death that someone I know will find out I'm a furry.
> ...



Stop playing with your sockpuppet, Jashwa.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 7, 2010)

Man I adore that Easog guy.

Also, stop bickering, Rysk and Kyle Necronomicon (goddamn son that's a long username)


----------



## Lobar (Feb 7, 2010)

Xaerun is off my list for locking that bestiality thread.  I never get a chance to get my argument out in those before the thread has already devolved into pointlessness, but since I got it out on page one this time and was getting good responses he just had to lock it up and get vagina sand everywhere.


----------



## Revy (Feb 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 7, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Man I adore that Easog guy.
> 
> Also, stop bickering, Rysk and Kyle Necronomicon (goddamn son that's a long username)



aww let the faggots fight, it might be entertaining for a few minutes


----------



## Korex (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry i don't like to mention any favoritism...


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Xaerun is off my list for locking that bestiality thread.  I never get a chance to get my argument out in those before the thread has already devolved into pointlessness, but since I got it out on page one this time and was getting good responses he just had to lock it up and get vagina sand everywhere.


=c
But those topics are so ANNOYING[ly repetitive]...
Plus, now your argument is immortalized and left untainted in the vault of a locked thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Xaerun is off my list for locking that bestiality thread.  I never get a chance to get my argument out in those before the thread has already devolved into pointlessness, but since I got it out on page one this time and was getting good responses he just had to lock it up and get vagina sand everywhere.



There is nothing to argue about beastiality anyway, when ever such a debate is started it just either goes around and around in circles with people arguing the same points repeatedly or you get people deliberately derail it cause they hate such a topic.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 7, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> =c
> But those topics are so ANNOYING[ly repetitive]...
> Plus, now your argument is immortalized and left untainted in the vault of a locked thread.



But at least give us a chance to bitch in them. When we get bored, they can be safely locked and detained.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 7, 2010)

^ This.

I was actually going to have a lot of fun with that thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Stop playing with your sockpuppet, Jashwa.


But it's so fun!  

Or will I go blind if I play with it too much?


----------



## outward (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I've not seen you post much...


 
Only half as much as you.


----------



## Viva (Feb 7, 2010)

I forgot to add quayza to my list :3


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> =c
> But those topics are so ANNOYING[ly repetitive]...
> Plus, now your argument is immortalized and left untainted in the vault of a locked thread.



But.. but... Xaerun... We know what you like.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Aurali said:


> But.. but... Xaerun... We know what you like *in bed*


fix'd :3


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 7, 2010)

a lot of people. mostly everyones been pretty cool so far, even the ones that are total assholes because they make me laugh when theyre not talking shit to me xD


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> a lot of people. mostly everyones been pretty cool so far, even the ones that are total assholes because they make me laugh when theyre not talking shit to me xD


I can't help but feel this is directed to me.

But that may be because I'm a narcissistic bastard.


----------



## D Void (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Makmakmob, he's funny.
But I can't think of any I dislike because everyone makes me laugh.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 7, 2010)

NoOne is a pretty nice person to hang around.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd :3



Well thank you for making the obvious even more obvious :/


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Man I adore that Easog guy.
> 
> Also, stop bickering, Rysk and Kyle Necronomicon (goddamn son that's a long username)


But...but...
I'm winning. 

@Outward
Yes, but I post alot because 
I have no life
I'm obsessed with FAF
I'm lonely
I do homework online and multitask. 

@szopaw

Still not a sockpuppet.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can't help but feel this is directed to me.
> 
> But that may be because I'm a narcissistic batard.



Fix'd, you make me hungry Jashwa.
Also Rysk you weren't winning,but Ima make a argument thread in R&R join if you want.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish i was one of the more well know people on this forum.

SUNDAY!


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2010)

Xipoid.

Sometimes Lizard King.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 7, 2010)

in case you forget about anyone
 top 100 posters ^

i don't have any absolute favorites, though.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> in case you forget about anyone
> top 100 posters ^
> 
> i don't have any absolute favorites, though.



I think I need to cull my post count again


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> in case you forget about anyone
> top 100 posters ^
> 
> i don't have any absolute favorites, though.


I'm on the 2nd page of that... I think I need to get out more...


----------



## Arc (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd probably go for LizardKing, Takun and David M.Awesome.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 7, 2010)

Every time Lizard King posts, I lol.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can't help but feel this is directed to me.
> 
> But that may be because I'm a narcissistic bastard.



lol, your one of the people its directed to xD

your pretty hair helps too ;p


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2010)

Arc said:


> and David M.Awesome.



SORRY, HE DOESN'T LIVE HERE ANYMORE


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

i like dyluck :3c


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> SORRY, HE DOESN'T LIVE HERE ANYMORE


Who are you and what have you done with David. ):


----------



## Icky (Feb 7, 2010)

_AM I POP-YEW-LARRR YET??_


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

^. no, you're not.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i like dyluck :3c



Dyluck likes you, too <3



Easog said:


> Who are you and what have you done with David. ):



I YIFFED HIM TO DEATH

YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF


----------



## Icky (Feb 7, 2010)

leon said:


> ^. no, you're not.


_YUSSS_ 
The furries dont stalk me yet!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh God, Poet posts almost as much as I do.  Except my posts are actually good and not all creeping on little girls.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh God, Poet posts almost as much as I do.  Except my posts are actually good and not all creeping on little girls.



To be fair, he doesn't mind if they're not little.  That's the big difference between him and Ein.

He needs to stop fucking with his avatar though, he just makes it worse every time.  Lens flare?  Seriously?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> To be fair, he doesn't mind if they're not little.  That's the big difference between him and Ein.
> 
> He needs to stop fucking with his avatar though, he just makes it worse every time.  Lens flare?  Seriously?


I didn't mean little as in pedophilia. I just meant little as in "Underage and 6 years too young for him at least"


----------



## Lobar (Feb 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't mean little as in pedophilia. I just meant little as in "Underage and 6 years too young for him at least"



I know, but dude still has a thing for jailbait.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I know, but dude still has a thing for jailbait.


Personally, I've never seen Poet post anything of real significance on FAF.
I don't hate him. It's just I don't particularly like them.
He's just sort of...there.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I don't hate him.


Proof that you aren't my sockpuppet.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Proof that you aren't my sockpuppet.


Finally.
So, can it be assumed that I'm an actual person now?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> in case you forget about anyone
> top 100 posters ^
> 
> i don't have any absolute favorites, though.


Hey I'm number 92


----------



## Icky (Feb 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Finally.
> So, can it be assumed that I'm an actual person now?



Well, you're a furry. Furrie's aren't people.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm on the 2nd page of that... I think I need to get out more...


Holy crap!  Ditto!


----------



## Azure (Feb 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Holy crap!  Ditto!


At least you're not #6.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

leon said:


> Who are your favorite people on this forum?
> 
> For me I cant have just one, Zrcalo, Shenzebo, Jellyhurwit, Ratte, Tycho and Szopaw.



:3 I feel honoured.

though, the list includes many peeps I enjoy I have to add to the nominee;
heckler and kotch and harleyparanoia.... also the late einthecorgi.


FUUUUU-
I need to outdo them now.
I MUST BE THE POKEMON MASTER


edit: my god, I am mentioned alot in this thread...
D:< dammit dont make me cry!
I havent been on because people keep wanting me to help them IRL.


----------



## Takun (Feb 7, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> At least you're not #6.



God dammit I'm in the top 10.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh Zrcalo, you already did surpass them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

leon said:


> Oh Zrcalo, you already did surpass them.



X3 I noticed. but in my head I'm still inferior..

I must elaborate on the crying part..

I cry tears of RAGE.... um.. yeah. I also poop gold.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Your mind lies to you >=c  your're amazing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Your mind lies to you >=c  your're amazing.



<3

you're really awesome too leon.

same goes for all the peeps I love here too. they know who they are.


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

You know you secretly love me Zrcalo... :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

You know your secretly trying to lie to yourself Bando. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Takumi you are number 11 can you count



AzurePhoenix said:


> At least you're not #6.



I am number #9

How about me and you get together and put those numbers side by side ;D

oh god I hate myself ):


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Takumi you are number 11 can you count
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOL*  Wow, now that's one creative pickup line!


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Takumi you are number 11 can you count
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it...


----------



## Icky (Feb 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I don't get it...



...69.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh i wasn't looking at the other post so all i saw was "Takumi you are *number 11* can you count" and "*I am number #9" *911..


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 8, 2010)

I am #37, but I used to be in the top 5. Sad considering how little I post.





Dyluck said:


> Xipoid.
> 
> Sometimes Lizard King.



Excellent choices. Euphrates is a great man.


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Takumi you are number 11 can you count
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I missed Tycho's since his profile on that list is tiny. D:


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I am #37, but I used to be in the top 5. Sad considering how little I post.
> 
> Excellent choices. Euphrates is a great man.



But you are still #1 for post quality.



Takumi_L said:


> I missed Tycho's since his profile on that list is tiny. D:



its size is inversely proportional to the size of his e-penis

Also, Shenzebo really aught to be #1 on that list, but she reset her post count because she's awesome like that.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> But you are still #1 for post quality.




Your response is perfect.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Takumi you are number 11 can you count
> 
> 
> 
> ...


epic win


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You know you secretly love me Zrcalo... :V



:V lets make babies.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Takumi you are number 11 can you count
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait.. what are we counting? am I #1?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

my avatar is getting too depressing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my avatar is getting too depressing.


I can't even tell what it is.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wait.. what are we counting? am I #1?



post counts.


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> post counts.



Hay let's all triple-post like zrcalo :3


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hay let's all triple-post like zrcalo :3



That's my second one I've seen this evening o_o


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 8, 2010)

So like.  First page get?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hay let's all triple-post like zrcalo :3



that is my favourite thing to do :3c


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

It is? :V


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> It is? :V



Yes, clearly.

Except not really because I know where the edit button is, because I'm not a retarded tool.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Your to cool to be a tool. :V


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Shoot somewhere in pages 20-21 >.>


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF



Zzzzziiip


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Also, Shenzebo really aught to be #1 on that list, but she reset her post count because she's awesome like that.


I feel bad for doing that now :[


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hay let's all triple-post like zrcalo :3


It's cool homie we already love you <33
Having a higher post count doesn't make you more important.

Wanna know what you can do to make me love you more?

.. :3


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 8, 2010)

Just kidding.

Hey wait, my post count just went up 1 that means I'm cooler lol right amirite!!?


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I feel bad for doing that now :[


Don't feel bad.

 I've never seen you before Shenzebo, but right now I think you're really awesome. People need to understand that higher post counts =/= quality member. Jashwa is one of the coolest members, not cause he has a big post count but because he's a sweetheart with a very fag-friendly avatar. <3

Heckler & Kosh, TwilightV, and Jellyhurwit are my favorite members and their posts counts are pretty low compared to some of the highest.

EDIT: Triple posting gives me no satisfaction. à² _à²


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Don't feel bad.
> 
> I've never seen you before Shenzebo, but right now I think you're really awesome. People need to understand that higher post counts =/= quality member. Jashwa is one of the coolest members, not cause he has a big post count but because he's a sweetheart with a very fag-friendly avatar. <3
> 
> ...


à² _à² 
NO U

Nobody wrote my name.
I'll do a quick search to fail.
No results.
ALL BAN.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Your to cool



...

>:C



Xaerun said:


> Zzzzziiip



oh Xaerun

you can close my thread anytime 8)





wait how is that sexual



Shenzebo said:


> I feel bad for doing that now :[



Don't.  Let pheonix be the biggest loser on the internet.  He worked hard for it. u_u



CynicalCirno said:


> Nobody wrote my name.
> I'll do a quick search to fail.
> No results.
> ALL BAN.



That's because you're seriously one of the worst posters on the forum.

Seriously I am a little bit afraid that you're retarded so I feel bad even making fun of you.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> ...
> 
> >:C
> 
> ...


 
Err..Pheo is a girl  .

Also, the  made it sexual  .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Err..Pheo is a girl  .
> 
> Also, the  made it sexual  .



I guess that I have another name to add to my list of retards, if you think that pheonix is a girl.

He's posted photos, bro. :V


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 8, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> People need to understand that higher post counts =/= quality member. Jashwa is one of the coolest members, not cause he has a big post count but because he's a sweetheart with a very fag-friendly avatar.




Post count implies activity which in turn implies being well-known. From there, it's just as simple as making an opinion about someone, and if you're not a total asshole people are going to think you are a pretty okay or cool person. That's sort of the general theme around here. People like simplified metrics in which to generalize.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I guess that I have another name to add to my list of retards, if you think that pheonix is a girl.
> 
> He's posted photos, bro. :V


 
I was gone for the weekend, so didn't read all the posts ppl made. Guess I missed that one. Doesn't his/her profile say female, though?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> ...
> 
> >:C
> 
> ...



Nope, sir, I am not retarted.
I just mostly post serious not funny and retarted memes.
Not anymore, my posts are very serious.
I feel bad for even telling you so, because you see me exactly how I was the day I joined.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hay let's all triple-post like zrcalo :3



of course we should.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> of course we should.


How much we should.
Let's all hump dead animals also like Zrcalo reminded the other day.
Other day was a bit more than four monthes ago I think.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I was gone for the weekend, so didn't read all the posts ppl made. Guess I missed that one. Doesn't his/her profile say female, though?



He has posted like a hundred photos yo

and you probably shouldn't believe everything you read

I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out that he was transgendered though

fuckin faggot



CynicalCirno said:


> Nope, sir, I am not retarted.
> I just mostly post serious not funny and retarted memes.
> Not anymore, my posts are very serious.
> I feel bad for even telling you so, because you see me exactly how I was the day I joined.



is english your first language


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I was gone for the weekend, so didn't read all the posts ppl made. Guess I missed that one. Doesn't his/her profile say female, though?



You're thinking PheonixStar.

He's talking about pheonix.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You're think PheonixStar.


I guess retardism is contagious.  We've lost Shark.

Quick, everyone, run for your lives!


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> retardism



It's claimed another D:


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> It's claimed another D:



Glad it hast claim me.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 8, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You're thinking PheonixStar.
> 
> He's talking about pheonix.


 
Oh, well, that explains it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I guess retardism is contagious.  We've lost Shark.
> 
> Quick, everyone, run for your lives!



Ah, Edit button.  How I love thee.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> He has posted like a hundred photos yo
> 
> and you probably shouldn't believe everything you read
> 
> ...


No.



Jashwa said:


> retardism


We have seen so much of it we can't possibly get any tarder.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> We have seen so much of it. I can't possibly get any tarder.


Stop looking in the mirror :V

Although I agree with the second part.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Stop looking in the mirror :V
> 
> Although I agree with the second part.


That is also appointed to you so you have a good reason to choose the second part :V.
Stop looking in the toilet water, you won't see anything yiffy there.
Look at you, you named it because it's your sub name!


Jashwa said:


> retardism





Jashwa said:


> retardism





Jashwa said:


> retardism


:V


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How much we should.
> Let's all hump dead animals also like Zrcalo reminded the other day.
> Other day was a bit more than four monthes ago I think.



mmmm dem sexeh dead aminals.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That is also appointed to you so you have a good reason to choose the second part :V.
> Stop looking in the toilet water, you won't see anything yiffy there.
> Look at you, you named it because it's your sub name!
> 
> ...


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

WELL FUCK YOU GAIS!


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> WELL FUCK YOU GAIS!


ilu Zeke. <3
Do you need a hug?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ilu Zeke. <3
> Do you need a hug?



>:{


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> WELL FUCK YOU GAIS!


I like you, but I didn't make a list.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 8, 2010)

Is this thread going for 1k?


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Is this thread going for 1k?


I thought it was going to last forever.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> WELL FUCK YOU GAIS!



Thank you for missing my post. <3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Thank you for missing my post. <3



EDIT: I did not see it. :V


----------



## Thatch (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn, only 578 more posts till 10k, and I'm too sleepy to post.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> EDIT: I did not see it. :V



"Zeke: Good ole fashioned sarcasm, with his own bit of insight."

You have now...of the APOCALYPSE!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> "Zeke: Good ole fashioned sarcasm, with his own bit of insight."
> 
> You have now...of the APOCALYPSE!



lol


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Damn, only 578 more posts till 10k, and I'm too sleepy to post.


  I see.

So are you finishing later, or were you planning on posting 578 more times before bed?


----------



## Thatch (Feb 8, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I see.
> 
> So are you finishing later, or were you planning on posting 578 more times before bed?



575. And nah, tomorrow.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

well good luck.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No.



Yeah, it kind of shows.  Where are you from?



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> WELL FUCK YOU GAIS!



If it counts for anything, I always really love your avatars.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> If it counts for anything, I always really love your avatars.


 

No it doesn't. >=C


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke and Trpdwarf are pretty coo


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Zeke and Trpdwarf are pretty coo


Yup. Pretty Coo people.

I think I already mentioned them.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 8, 2010)

I came in here specifically to say I like CannonFodder.
 He's a lyrical genius~


----------



## Telnac (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, what with the r-word?  Don't make me unleash Sarah Palin on your furry butts!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Don't make me unleash Sarah Palin on your furry butts!


O MURR


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I came in here specifically to say I like CannonFodder.
> He's a lyrical genius~


I think I just found my thing.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 9, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Is this thread going for 1k?



I hope so.



szopaw said:


> Damn, only 578 more posts till 10k, and I'm too sleepy to post.



DO IT FGT

Who is Dyluck and what has he done with David?  >:C


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

I like kool-aid


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 9, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Hey, what with the r-word?  Don't make me unleash Sarah Palin on your furry butts!



R word what

are there swears that I don't know yet

Also, I like you but I wouldn't say that you are one of my favourites.  I just think it's cute how you always like to talk about android dragons.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Who is Dyluck and what has he done with David?  >:C



I ATE HIM

VORE IS SO MURRY


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so awesome I'm hated by everybody which makes me special


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I'm so awesome I'm hated by everybody which makes me special



Not by me, dammit! Don't lump me in with the haters.


----------



## Icen (Feb 9, 2010)

Szopaw, Jelly*HUR*wit, Ratte, and AlexInsane. XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I ATE HIM
> 
> VORE IS SO MURRY



*D:*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Xipoid's cool.  How he keeps sane in this place, I don't know.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Not by me, dammit! Don't lump me in with the haters.


 
Just pretend like you hate me


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Just pretend like you hate me



I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 9, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> *D:*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Xipoid's cool.  How he keeps sane in this place, I don't know.



I was insane before I got here. Does that count?


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 9, 2010)

Icen said:


> Szopaw, *Jellywirt*, Ratte, and AlexInsane. XD



Jelly*wirt*

:3c

He should change his name to this. It's cute.


----------



## Icen (Feb 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Jelly*wirt*
> 
> :3c
> 
> He should change his name to this. It's cute.


Oh shit. </fail>

Let me go uuuh fix thaaat...


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 9, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Xipoid's cool.  How he keeps sane in this place, I don't know.



lots of valium?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> lots of valium?



Lots of tender love and affection. A dozen of the deepest red roses a day. Also some morphine to deaden the pain of being so empty.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 9, 2010)

You know I love all you guys.

...Some more than others, but still. Still.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know I love all you guys.
> 
> ...Some more than others, but still. Still.


I don't know who you are.
But I like your avvie.


----------



## Gight (Feb 9, 2010)

Also Rsyk.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I don't know who you are.
> But I like your avvie.


I've been here for almost two years and people still don't know who I am. =______=

And thank you. I like yours too. FFTA FTW.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I've been here for almost two years and people still don't know who I am. =______=
> 
> And thank you. I like yours too. FFTA FTW.


Thanks. I wish I could get one drawn though.
But it would take to much time to get things set up so I could pay for a commission, and my artistic abilities suck. 

You don't seem to post much.
That's probably why.

And I've not been here long, so that could also be part of it.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread having 615 replies is testament to how much of a circlejerk this place can be.

Just saying.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> This thread having 615 replies is testament to how much of a circlejerk this place can be.
> 
> Just saying.


So true~

I like the way you think. You're cool. You have sexy hair too.

Are you "almost there" yet, or do you need a little more jerking? :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> This thread having 615 replies is testament to how much of a circlejerk this place can be.
> 
> Just saying.


True, but you have also posted here and that means you are in the circlejerk as well.
NO! I am in this too :[.
WTFBOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 10, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> So true~
> 
> I like the way you think. You're cool. You have sexy hair too.
> 
> Are you "almost there" yet, or do you need a little more jerking? :3



Oh maaaaan, I am so close to there.



CynicalCirno said:


> True, but you have also posted here and that means you are in the circlejerk as well.
> NO! I am in this too :[.
> WTFBOOOOOOOOOM



No way man, I'm too alternative and stuff.
BBL, gonna go listen to Zeppelin (vinyl, of course) and eat cheddar cheese.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Oh maaaaan, I am so close to there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much. I am too much closer to other things that this furry cynicaljerkholegamingheaven can't affect me. 3. 2. 1. Go!
Shpiel, more retardism post. Tadatadatadadatadata.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> This thread having 615 replies is testament to how much of a circlejerk this place can be.
> 
> Just saying.




Quiet you. I remember things. OH I DO!!


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 10, 2010)

my faves are 
jashwa cuz OVER 9000!
Icen
and Cynical cirno cuz his avi is a bullet


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Don't.  Let pheonix be the biggest loser on the internet.  He worked hard for it. u_u



I saw this and it made me very happy.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> my faves are
> jashwa cuz OVER 9000!
> Icen
> and Cynical cirno cuz his avi is a bullet


...
You realize that more people than Jashwa have over 9000 posts.
Quite a few, actually.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ...
> You realize that more people than Jashwa have over 9000 posts.
> Quite a few, actually.



It was just an excuse to hide the dick sucking.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

pheonix said:


> It was just an excuse to hide the dick sucking.


But that's my job...

Ah, I see. I wonder if this makes him a more viable sock puppet than me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> This thread having 615 replies is testament to how much of a circlejerk this place can be.
> 
> Just saying.



You're just jealous that you're not in it.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 10, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Quiet you. I remember things. OH I DO!!


Whatwhatwhat?
PM me, yo.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> You're just jealous that you're not in it.



I... I'm gonna go huddle in the corner now.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I... I'm gonna go huddle in the corner now.


Xaerun, I already said I love you.
Because I didn't know why you had a sandy vagina.
But now I do.
I still love you though!
<3 <3 <3


I'd probably love you more if I saw the frilly apron...


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Xaerun, I already said I love you.
> Because I didn't know why you had a sandy vagina.
> But now I do.
> I still love you though!
> ...




That frilly apron will NEVER AGAIN be seen. Whitenoise and I had an agreement.
Also I try to cleanse my vagina of its sand but to no avail. =(


----------



## Kanin (Feb 10, 2010)

There are many. Even though I truthfully don't really know that many of the people on here.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> That frilly apron will NEVER AGAIN be seen. Whitenoise and I had an agreement.
> Also I try to cleanse my vagina of its sand but to no avail. =(


T.T
I bet it looked nice...

Maybe if you didn't spend so much time at the beach...
Locking threads. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> That frilly apron will NEVER AGAIN be seen. Whitenoise and I had an agreement.
> Also I try to cleanse my vagina of its sand but to no avail. =(


Nobody asks me about my frilly apron.  I mean what?...   fuck! :V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa is by far my favorite person on the forums.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Jashwa is by far my favorite person on the forums.


There's another one?
God damnit...
I thought one was bad enough.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> There's another one?
> God damnit...
> I thought one was bad enough.


I was going with the "I'm a narcissistic bastard" approach, but reverse psychology can work.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Jashwa is by far my favorite person on the forums.



I'm not even that self absorbed. :V



Rsyk said:


> There's another one?
> God damnit...
> I thought one was bad enough.



Please be joking. *crosses fingers*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm not even that self absorbed. :V


It's like a shamie it's like a sponge, this works wet or dry


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm not even that self absorbed. :V


Well, I am better than you in almost every way, so it only makes sense. 



			
				phedobear said:
			
		

> Please be joking. *crosses fingers*


Yeah, he's kidding. There's no way 2 of me wouldn't be the best thing to ever happen.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's like a shamie it's like a sponge, this works wet or dry



Call now and you wont get just one, we'll double your order! that's right! 2 shamies for $19.95, but wait! We're not done! If you order in the next ten minutes we'll cut the price in half! That's right! two shamies for just $10! That's right! Just $10!!!




Jashwa said:


> Well, I am better than you in almost every way, so it only makes sense.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's kidding. There's no way 2 of me wouldn't be the best thing to ever happen.



lol Oh you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Call now and you wont get just one, we'll double your order! that's right! 2 shamies for $19.95, but wait! We're not done! If you order in the next ten minutes we'll cut the price in half! That's right! two shamies for just $10! That's right! Just $10!!!


You're gonna love my nuts

(sorry couldn't resist, also how did Vince not realize what he was saying?)


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, he's kidding. There's no way 2 of me wouldn't be the best thing to ever happen.


The guy in your sig begs to differ. :V


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You're gonna love my nuts
> 
> (sorry couldn't resist, also how did Vince not realize what he was saying?)



Are they big nuts, walnuts, peanuts, maybe even a nice bunch of cashews?

*dirtythoughtsdirtythoughtsdirtythoughts*


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> The guy in your sig begs to differ. :V


You mean both guys :V


And those aren't people that matter anyways.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You mean both guys :V
> 
> 
> And those aren't people that matter anyways.



No one really matters though, it's all about the you, you, you. Don't forget that.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You mean both guys :V
> 
> 
> And those aren't people that matter anyways.


True...


I'm just glad no one's seen my invisible comment yet.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> True...
> 
> 
> I'm just glad no one's seen my invisible comment yet.


[/obvious attempt to get us to look back and find it]

o murr dick sucking.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> True...
> 
> 
> I'm just glad no one's seen my invisible comment yet.




You mean the your job thing? I saw it. it's there.



Jashwa said:


> [/obvious attempt to get us to look back and find it]
> 
> o murr dick sucking.



It's about sucking your dick you should look.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2010)

entire thread is fagets

...wait


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> entire thread is fagets
> 
> ...wait



mmmmm nothing like some fags at the end of the day.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

pheonix said:


> You mean the your job thing? I saw it. it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about sucking your dick you should look.


Damn it...


Ratte said:


> entire thread is fagets
> 
> ...wait


But Raaaaaaatte....

ilu


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Jashwa is by far my favorite person on the forums.



Who?



Ratte said:


> entire thread is fagets
> 
> ...wait



Nope.  You posted.  teehee


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Lots of tender love and affection. A dozen of the deepest red roses a day. Also some morphine to deaden the pain of being so empty.



^ Why you'll always be my favourite.



SirRob said:


> I've been here for almost two years and people still don't know who I am. =______=



You've made less than 1000 posts in two years, and I haven't seen a post from you in months.  Maybe you should post outside of moods threads every once in a while if you want people to know who you are? :T



Xaerun said:


> This thread having 615 replies is testament to how much of a circlejerk this place can be.
> 
> Just saying.



You're just jealous

oh shark beat me to saying it



and then there was 2 pages of shit posting

and that is why none of you are my favourites


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I don't like any of you because you're all white


There you go, I translated it for everyone newer.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Am I known enough on the forums?
I want to be, that's why I am here.
For EVERYONE TO REMEMBER MEEEEE.
Yes I am the shitster poster *awesomeface*.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Am I known enough on the forums?
> I want to be, that's why I am here.
> For EVERYONE TO REMEMBER MEEEEE.
> Yes I am the shitster poster *awesomeface*.


I never understood the appeal of everyone considering you mentally deficient.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You've made less than 1000 posts in two years, and I haven't seen a post from you in months.  Maybe you should post outside of moods threads every once in a while if you want people to know who you are? :T


Aww, well you know who I am so that's all that matters. <3<3<3



CynicalCirno said:


> Am I known enough on the forums?
> I want to be, that's why I am here.
> For EVERYONE TO REMEMBER MEEEEE.
> Yes I am the shitster poster *awesomeface*.


I know you! I know you because everytime I see your name that stupid song Cirno's Perfect Math Class plays in my head!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I never understood the appeal of everyone considering you mentally deficient.


EdIt:
I forgot that it was Jashwa trying to troll me.
I has tough skin and trolls are fail because every win they have becomes fail.
Read it in the rules of the internet and rules of he game which you all lost.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No u.
> I am just the fail meme person that posts them where they shoudln't for the lulz - not big deal. If there are serious subjects I'll be serious.
> If it's derailed and/or circle jerk I won't be serious.
> You, in fact, make circle jerk of everything 8D
> ...


I can't tell if you're purposely being stupid in order to try to get a reaction out of me or if you're really that dumb.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aww, well you know who I am so that's all that matters. <3<3<3
> 
> 
> I know you! I know you because everytime I see your name that stupid song Cirno's Perfect Math Class plays in my head!


How do you know that ?
I either posted the video(High chance) or you faced touhou tards trying to troll you.
YES THAT SONG IS STUPID AND I HATE IT.
I myself like mystia more than cirno :3
And mokou :3



Jashwa said:


> I can't tell if you're purposely being stupid in order to try to get a reaction out of me or if you're really that dumb.


Go eat yiff or something.
You know you like it.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Go eat yiff or something.
> You know you like it.


Ok, you have to be trolling.  Thanks for the answer.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ok, you have to be trolling.  Thanks for the answer.





In fact, not really.
I didn't troll any furry yet.
Uhh.. not very much of anybody.
Just half joking generally.
Seriousness can't be accepted from my side on the internet.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

this circle jerking going on still?


----------



## Atrak (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> this circle jerking going on still?


 
Going for 1k, baby!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How do you know that ?
> I either posted the video(High chance) or you faced touhou tards trying to troll you.
> YES THAT SONG IS STUPID AND I HATE IT.
> I myself like mystia more than cirno :3
> And mokou :3


The only thing I know about the characters are their theme songs. XD I found Marisa Stole The Precious Thing on YouTube one day, and watched all the other Iosys videos from there.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Going for 1k, baby!



It significantly slowed down, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It significantly slowed down, though.


Thankfully.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

27 pages

can i name the people i dont like yet
and call them out and get all up in their shit


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The only thing I know about the characters are their theme songs. XD I found Marisa Stole The Precious Thing on YouTube one day, and watched all the other Iosys videos from there.


Yes but how did you find one video?
Did I post it?
Also, because of your intelligence in touhou I declare we as allies.



jellyhurwit said:


> 27 pages
> 
> can i name the people i dont like yet
> and call them out and get all up in their shit


Yes we can.
It's yes in three languages 
English, french and hebrew 
Go and curse.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes but how did you find one video?
> Did I post it?
> Also, because of your intelligence in touhou I declare we as allies.


But I thought we were always allies. 

I don't know, it was a forever and a half ago... I definitely didn't find it here though.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> 27 pages
> 
> can i name the people i dont like yet
> and call them out and get all up in their shit



I better be in that list.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> and then there was 2 pages of shit posting
> 
> and that is why none of you are my favourites



;^;


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I better be in that list.



no
my "people i want to give a big kiss on the lips" list on the other hand


----------



## Thatch (Feb 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> 27 pages
> 
> can i name the people i dont like yet
> and call them out and get all up in their shit



There was a thread for that. But they locked it.


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

david, a bunch of people who left the forums long long ago (kittenadmin *tear*) Kanin, captain cool, hm... grimfang. he's just cool and I dunno why. sir rob used to get on alot, and he was cool

I'm sure there's more :\


----------



## Isen (Feb 11, 2010)

Milo said:


> (kittenadmin *tear*)


:[


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

Isen said:


> :[



he was awesome right? :'D


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But I thought we were always allies.
> 
> I don't know, it was a forever and a half ago... I definitely didn't find it here though.


We were always 8D
Forever and half isn't too much.
There is obviously no chance for a furry to know touhou.
Also, I have met touhou before I got into FAF.
And I bragged about it.
I even put an avatar with cirno like three times.



Ratte said:


> ;^;


Dont be sad Ratte 8D
Be awesomeface. 
Or epicface.


----------



## Isen (Feb 11, 2010)

Milo said:


> he was awesome right? :'D


We still talk from time to time.  Hung out a couple of times too.


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

Isen said:


> We still talk from time to time.  Hung out a couple of times too.



lol we used to play L4D a lot... I barely even liked that game. 

you should MAKE him come back onto the forums :V


----------



## Isen (Feb 11, 2010)

Why would I want to drag someone back to FAF after they successfully escaped?


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

Isen said:


> Why would I want to drag someone back to FAF after they successfully escaped?



well putting it that way... I guess that's true :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Did I destroy the peace surrounding FAF by injecting my terrorizing tardness?
There were more people to leave this forum.
Many after the moods threads were lost.
Akhmil and blackfuredfox . Akhmil did post once or twice but quitted once again.
Blackfuerdfox liked fallout 3.


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Did I destroy the peace surrounding FAF by injecting my terrorizing tardness?
> There were more people to leave this forum.
> Many after the moods threads were lost.
> Akhmil and blackfuredfox . Akhmil did post once or twice but quitted once again.
> Blackfuerdfox liked fallout 3.



I don't get on much anymore. oh yea, I liked ahkmill as well. such a girly little faggot he was


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

Milo said:


> sir rob used to get on alot, and he was cool


Was? WAS?!?


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Was? WAS?!?



past tense bitch |:C

lol I kid, I still love you's


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Was? WAS?!?


He suicided.
R.I.P. Sir Rob.
No, I also don't understand why was - but you were idle for quite the long time.
What were you doing back there? Yiff?



Milo said:


> I don't get on much anymore. oh yea, I liked ahkmill as well. such a girly little faggot he was


Yes he was 
Although girly (EKH "Femboy"), he was nice and cute :3, good girly faggot. I'd pat his head if I could. Too bad he got away. Probably found a new love to rape.


Milo said:


> past tense bitch |:C
> 
> lol I kid, I still love you's


Milo is as gay and good and deserves pat on head as Akhmil.
8D


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> and that is why none of you are my favourites



>:C  Well screw you too.



szopaw said:


> There was a thread for that. But they locked it.



Yep.  Only asskissing is allowed on these forums.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 11, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> >:C Well screw you too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Only asskissing is allowed on these forums.


 
Tell that to the people with a foot fetish  .


----------



## Tycho (Feb 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Tell that to the people with a foot fetish  .



Bootlicking is allowed too.

But heavens forbid you say "You know what, *insert poster's name here*, you fucking suck".  ONOEZ CALLOUT, YOU NOT CAN HAS


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> 27 pages
> 
> can i name the people i dont like yet
> and call them out and get all up in their shit


 
I have to be one of those people...if not then I'm going to be pissed >:[


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2010)

You know who I miss?  Tweek.  He was pretty great.



SirRob said:


> Aww, well you know who I am so that's all that matters. <3<3<3



Hi Rob let's play Brawl :3



jellyhurwit said:


> 27 pages
> 
> can i name the people i dont like yet
> and call them out and get all up in their shit



yes do it



Ratte said:


> ;^;



ok so i lied



Milo said:


> david, a bunch of people who left the forums long long ago (kittenadmin *tear*) Kanin, captain cool, hm... grimfang. he's just cool and I dunno why. sir rob used to get on alot, and he was cool



Lies.  You hate me.

Also I still talk to kittenadmin sometimes, he is pretty great.



CynicalCirno said:


> Akhmil and blackfuredfox . Akhmil did post once or twice but quitted once again.



I hope those slack-jawed faggots stay gone, they contributed nothing but a whole lot of shit-posting.  Especially Akhmil in the sexual orientation threads.  Seriously, no one cares about your orientation if you're never going to get laid.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> He suicided.
> R.I.P. Sir Rob.
> No, I also don't understand why was - but you were idle for quite the long time.
> What were you doing back there? Yiff?


Was busy with college stuff, which may or may not have included yiff.


Dyluck said:


> Hi Rob let's play Brawl :3


Okay but the only access I have to play Brawl online is an unstable connection in the game lounge at my college.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Was busy with college stuff, which may or may not have included yiff.



\It included yiff.
\\In fact it was pretty much all yiff.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Was busy with college stuff, which may or may not have included yiff.


They offer classes in Yiff at college?
What university do you go to?
And how can I apply?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> They offer classes in Yiff at college?
> What university do you go to?
> And how can I apply?


I go to Drexel University, but they only offer Yiff classes after you've taken Buttsex for Beginners and Trolling 101.

Uh, I mean of course there's no classes in yiff. Why would there be?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> \It included yiff.
> \\In fact it was pretty much all yiff.



First words out of the professor's mouth:

"HAY KIDS WANNA YAFF"


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I go to Drexel University, but they only offer Yiff classes after you've taken *Buttsex for Beginners* and Trolling 101.
> 
> Uh, I mean of course there's no classes in yiff. Why would there be?


Ok...

Yeah I'ma go somewhere else.
Unless you can clep out of that class or something.
With a *written* test.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 11, 2010)

It would be much easier for me to list the people on here I dislike.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ok...
> 
> Yeah I'ma go somewhere else.
> Unless you can clep out of that class or something.
> With a *written* test.


You ain't not gonna learn nothin' by writing your way through college.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You ain't not gonna learn nothin' by writing your way through college.


Meh. 
I'm hoping to clep or AP test my way out of most of my bachelors degree.
Especially history.

Heh...
Yiff Class #4
A Historical Perspective


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm no one's fave cause how can I be a fave if next week I might vanish and don't come back for another 2 months


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm no one's fave cause how can I be a fave if next week I might vanish and don't come back for another 2 months


 
Your cool in my book ^^

Same here though, I've done that quite a few times where I left for a few months then came back x3


----------



## Thatch (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm no one's fave cause how can I be a fave if next week I might vanish and don't come back for another 2 months



You have tits in your sig, good for me.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm no one's fave cause how can I be a fave if next week I might vanish and don't come back for another 2 months



Who is that in your sig? I think I've seen someone on FA with that avatar.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm no one's fave cause how can I be a fave if next week I might vanish and don't come back for another 2 months


 
Well I like you, you're a pretty kewl.


----------

